# Woking Nuffield Part 54



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home lovely ladies

Happy chatting









Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

me first


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Me 2nd!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

oh bugger


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Can't believe I was first!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

cant believe Emma wasnt   look at the stroppy old face on her


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - how did you manage that when you weren't even around   hows ya dinner going  

Emma - i used to have tetley decaf but now i'm on yorkshire decaf and they're both nice. I normally drink a litre of water before I finish work and then another litre at home.  Don't do the litre of milk though, only can manage a pint.  I mix one glass with crusha stuff and the other with protein shake.  I also used to drink the cravendale strawberry milk but they've stopped it  

Beanie - try cravendale milk, its more filtered and doesn't taste too much like cow


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Haha, poor old Emma - she's been first loads of times I bet  

Tash, haha, thanks for the tip. I did try the vanilla flavoured cravendale once which was quite nice.  I hope they haven't stopped doing that too!  

Hi Gill, what time do you want us round for tea?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-i will try both..although i always have pg tips...i like the monkeys  

Gill-Watch it go and finish dressing like a pole dancer for your husband  

Beanie-You better know yourself little girl


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma is that cause you're a little cheeky









My prawns were yummy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I hate prawns   glad you enjoyed them though  

I am not a cheeky monkey  

Anyway im off to get dinner ready boring chili con carne tonight d.f is going to have his on a side plate   but for a laugh i may put some on a saucer at first and see what he has to say about that  

Night all
have a nice evening
Tash-happy stabbing


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Have a nice dinner, I love chilli....why is df having a side plate  
Oh yeh forgot about my jab already    just as well its a 7.30pm

I'm off for the evening too, so catch you all tomorrow.


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm off to get dinner sorted too.  Enjoy your chilli Emma and hope your jab goes okay this evening Tash.

Byeeeeee


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening ladies!

Emma- enjoy your chilli. I've got no appetite at the mo so I just had a chicken breast with a salad. Boring, but I didn't want anything else.

NVH- enjoy your little prick tonight. You'll have had it by now I reckon 
Garlic prawns!!!  i bet your breath stinks 

Well, I've had a busy old day trying to sort cakes out   We have just started a sample service. I had just about everything sorted out except chocolate cake. I had a order for a sample come in this morning, did lemon drizzle falvour, but the lady didn't tell me what flavour she wanted. she told me this evening she wanted chocolate  well of course you do love, I thought to myself. So I;'ve just had to rustle up a chocolate cake and divide it into little portions for samples. Bloody hell eh! Well I suppose its done now.

Off into town in the morning for a wander round. I don't really need anything, but it'll keep us occupied. for some reason we seem to have extra money. We;ve gone down to one wage, and some how we have exra disposable cash  that's budgeting for you rather than spending all our money on lunches out.   What a waste of money that was.


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Karen* - The CDs are from http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/1676/93841.html think I might get one, the preparing to conceive one and see how I get on. Need to look out some headphones from somewhere, or could steal DHs ipod ones!!! Not long til you start, bet you are excited! And no negative talk!!! Good luck with all the milk and water, I did find it tough sometimes but it will be worth it. 

I was at a wedding at Pennyhill Park a year ago and it was lovely, you will have such a good time. We also went there a few weekends ago for a spa break and stayed over and it was pricey but worth every penny, would looove to go back.

*Monkeylove* - Can just imagine me pmsl at the CD too but I will give it a try! Not long til your big holiday now, the time is flying by.

*Sho* - Glad you are feeling a bit better. Lucky you finding yourself with a bit of extra cash 

*Bendy* - My DH is reading that dodgy book atm!! Don't know what that says about him!!!   Think he is quite enjoying it!! He got it as a Christmas pressie from his brother!

/links


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Night owl hear 
Tash...glad op went ok today, sounded pretty painful though, well done with the pricking.   hope u dont smell toooo fishy
Emma....love Chilli but Gills diner sounds much better, i want her as my mummy as well  
BBpiglet....now your dinner sounds disgusting 
Sho...so glad u r feeling better  
Elly and Chris...hope u had fun with your friends.
Luc....good luck with your scan tomorrow. 
Pots....thinking of u hun, hope all goes well
Hi bendy, Beanie, Alisha. Kate, Monkey, Barney, Angie, oskira, Karen, Tracy and all those who i have forgotten to name.
P.S  Wheres Myra...i haven't seen her on here for a while. Hope u r ok my love


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Anyway....i had some good news today, my Fsh has gone down from 10.5 to 7.7 so very happy.
My LH is 3.7 and my Oestradol is 197 not sure if they r good or bad...gonna google them know.
Catch ya laters
xxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening All

Ali aka Night owl   fsh sounds fab much better than mine 9.5 the same as last time too  

Tash-The side plate is so he has a smaller dinner   got it off that programme last week, put it on a saucer at first for a laugh he was not happy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Luc-Good luck for your scan honey  

Pots-Good luck with your op today   hope they get rid of those nasty cysts  

Hello to everyone else

Got to get in the shower then off to the office


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning all,

I hope you get on ok with the Water and Milk Barney, the hardest part is thinking about how much youhave to drink rather than actually drinking it give yourself a couple of days and it will be second nature I promise.

Well all of your dinners sounded lovely, I had a jacket potatoe with cheese and tuna with a side salad - and before you say how naughty I am Tash apparently when you are pg you have to have six to eleven servings a day of carbohydrates !!

Hope you all have a great day even if it is chilli today roll on the spring


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

i FEEL SICK NOW! last night I made a Blackcurrent Jelly and I put in it a whole tin of citrus fruit and I have just eaten the whole thing


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all

Hope your all ok today!  

On this milk, water and tea front, I ditch tea at the start of d/r and just drink boiled water with lemon/ginger and then gallons of filtered water all day,(oh and a very weak spritzer in the evening!)  the milk I struggled with! I did manage 2 glasses and some on my cereal on the fresh cycle, but on these FET cycles I just have milk on my cereal, some cheese and a few eggs during the week.

Dinner was nice dh appreciated it I hope   I chickened out of the   in th end! (just incase I knocked them off Tash) 

KT jelly and fruit for brekkie   it this a craving love?  

Come on everyone come and chat pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee, I cant be arsed to start the housework!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

HELLO GILL!!!!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

watcha piglet was just thinking about you hun, how are you?


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'd hate for you to feel obligued to clean the house because no one was here  

What you doing today? I've been planning what veg I'm gonna grow when my gardens all ready  

Poor DH had to have a piece of metal dug out of his eye the other evening at the hospital, and the nurse and I were yakking away because shes just had IVF twins from a donor egg!!! 

Ali - glad your fsh has gone down hun. Sorry, don't have a clue about the others, but I expect they're all A OK  

KT - have you  vommed all the jelly? Hope none got stuck up your nose so you get blackcurrant bogies  

 everyone

Ooh gills there again! I'm fine thanks. No worries, symptoms or anyfink! Don't know whether its good, bad or indifferent, but I'm not getting wound up about it, as what will be will be. How are you doing?


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Everyone's gone again  

Luc - how did the scan go today?  

Pots - good luck for a sucessful op and speedy recovery hunnie   

Glad you're better now Sho

What you got for lunch Emma?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Phew thought I was gonna have to watch Jeremy Kyle for a mo there!  

Piglet poor old dh that sounds painful   my dh has quite often treated me to an evening out in A&E with various work related injuries, I dont mind if my friend is on shift though as we have a natter and she does her dramatic casualty run bursting through the doors for me in her trendy theater blues complete with paper hat! 

You are doing very well hun your attitude is very chilled which can only help!   Im ok still in the same frame of mind, we will see tom I guess!

Ali- thats really good news about your fsh matey  

Emma, Tash,Sho where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu? your normally here by now!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Who's Jeremy Kyle?


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Morning all

Thanks for the tips re the water/milk - I am going to make a real effort with it from now on!  Tx aside, it has got to be good thing anyway.

Hi Barney, good to hear from you.  Hope you and dh are okay.  Thanks for the link - I googled them last night and ordered the IVF companion one - not sure if I should have got the prepare to conceive one too now.  I told dp and he killed himself laughing  .  Actually got a bit carried away after that and ended up ordering two Paul McKenna CD's 'I can make you slim' and 'Instant confidence'.   So next time you see me I'll be all confident and slim ..... although actually if the IVF CD works not the latter  

Anyway, I have decided to make a consious effort to be more postive about this cycle, if it doesn't work I'll be gutted anyway so what do I have to lose  

Kate - jelly for breakfast - yuk! Although I'm not a big fan of jelly anyway!

Gill - glad dh enjoyed the meal, he's a lucky man (even if he didn't get any    )

Ali - that's great news about your FSH  

Emma - that's a good idea about the plate thing, I might try that.  I'm terrible with portions, espeically when it comes to pasta  

Luc - good luck with the scan - can't wait to hear all about it

Morning Sho - you talking about your cakes always makes me hungry!

Piglet - keeping my fingers crossed for you, you sound so chilled, I'm in awe!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh just a jolly chav bashing programme on every morning for day time telly saddo's like me!

Did anyone see that programme on last night about child carers there were a large smoking, beer swilling family on there, the parents were both partially sighted and the older 2 girls kind of took care of the younger poor grubby kids, the baby Nigel was sleep on the hall floor and they just left him there and nuged him with their foot to make sure they didnt squish him as the walked over him! as the girl was feeding Nigel he was holding his bottle and the dirt between his fingers was rank and the poor little sod burnt his mouth on boiling hot cod & chips from the chippie for his tea, dh came up and made me stop watching!  

COME AND LIVE WITH US NIGEL, I'LL LOVE YOU POPPIT!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Awww - poor litle mite. It can't be much fun for the children carers either. Where are the social services? It sounds like that family could do with some help.


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Ali - did you find anything out about your levels? I expect Myra's still snoring her head off


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Karen I only had the IVF one, as it is geared directly at what we are going through you only listen to track 1 once as thats the instructions you then listen to track 2 daily through dr and stimms and then listen to track three daily after EC through your 2WW.  Good Luck 

No Piglet I have no vommed my jelly just feel rather queesy but never mind I have had polenty of VIT C this morning what with that fruit, my glass of juice and my 1000mg vit C tablet I think I might have an oranged baby at this rate.

Didnt think of it as a craving but you never know it seemed like a really good idea at the time!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh and bloody sky+ you know I said yesterday it didnt tape T&R so there was no point watching last nights one, you will never guess what the bugger did do at 10pm I decided to watch Wild at heart that I had also taped and the bloody thing hadnt taped that at all but T&R and of course then it was too late to watch or tape last nights so not only did I miss T&R but also WAH ----- AHHHHHHHH I really need to catch up on all my programs so I can reset my system but I have 6 episodes of Nip Tuck to watch yet so I think that is what I will be glued to tonight as there is nothing on, on a tuesday


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

they refused SS assistance except for 2 hours cleaning a week, this is where SS fail time and time again there should be some kind of intervention!   

she was proud of the fact that when she started smoking during one of her pregnancies the babies birth weights started getting heavier AND the camera crew went into the bedroom in the morning and their camera lense steamed up cos the windows had been nailed shut to stop the 3 or 4 boys from chucking their toys out, one of the smaller boys was asleep on ther floor under a cupboard and Nigel was on the floor on a make shift bed next to a plug socket!   AND the boys had to stay in soiled nappies until the girls came home from school to change them! thats the point where dh nicked the buttons and switched it over!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

KT -   bad luck, I bet that was annoying. I never really watch tv apart from wildlife docs and gardening ones, but they seem to get changed and moved about so half the time I miss those too!  

Gill - makes you so cross doesn't it, when families can't look after their children and no one seems to give a toss because it's 'entertainment'


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

God that's awful Gill - what hope do those poor little kiddies have     I taped it but not sure I want to watch it now  

Kate - well I have the same CD as you and I'm d/r for 3 weeks too, I hope my cycle is like yours in every way


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Morning all, I'll have to take over posting duties from wildcat today as our American friend is over and I think they have a day of going out and having fun planned, meanwhile, I get to sit in the office - BAH!  

To all the ladies who are dreading the water & milk intake, it's amazing how quickly you get used to it. wildcat and I hardly ever drank water, let alone the gallons it's suggested you drink while undergoing treatment but in no time at all we found we were racing through it and some days even drinking a bit more then was required. These days we have bottles of water with us nearly all the time and prefer it to coffee (mostly ...) 

I saw a review of the programme about the child carers, apparently the partially-sighted couple's 12-year old daughter has tried to commit suicide as a result of the pressure they put on her to look after the family, I realise the parents are probably trying hard to look after themselves and their kids but there comes a point when someone has to step in surely? Unfortunately, given our situation with IVF et al I think we become hugely over-sensitive to these kids of issues which takes away some of the objectivity, but what the hell ..

Gill - we had some probs with our Sky+ in the past, it's amazing the difference a good reboot makes but it's sooo difficult to do when you have a ton of stuff recorded on the damn thing (we have the old box that only stores 20 hours of stuff so when you record say ... the SuperBowl at 4.5 hours it takes a huge chunk of space..)
generates database 

Ali - levels look good!! keep going !!

Hi to everyone else, been busy so I only scanned the last few days postings and I'm not terribly good at remembering personals (besides, never does to be too personal ..)

MrW


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Right, I'm off to play in the garden again for a while. A friend has phoned and I'm going to meet her after lunch and I'd like to get a few things done first, then shower and wash my hair.

Hope you all have a good day and I'll catch up later

Mr W -


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all 

Piglet and Gill - hope you are both ok. I really hope that you have good news for us both this week.   

I have just had an email for the friends whose wedding we are going to in Australia to say that they are having a baby, and an extra special one as it is an ivf baby, third time lucky for them. How great is that!

Enjoy the sunshine everyone - if anyone wants to borrow my hynotherapy CD they are more than welcome to - as long as I have it back in June for my next cycle that would be fine. By the way do you think I should book in with woking for my next treatment cycle now? I am pretty sure exactly when we are going to start (unless miracle of miracles I get a natural BFP before then) so wonder whether it is worth getting my name in the diary straightaway, or will they just tell me it's too early?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Gill I am glad I didnt watch that program now it just winds me up even more that us good potential parents have such a hard struggle when undeserving Bleep Bleep Bleeps drop them like Rabbits and then expect the state to come and take over as the world owes them a favour.

A friend of mine (that I know through the pub) is a lovely girl, but had her first child at 18 and had a really rough time of it as had two heart attacks during delivery but had a lovely little girl she then got pregnant again 6 weeks after giving birth and had again a real rough time of it and had a little boy this was 4 years ago now and even though she is council accomodation she and the dad are still together and dad up until Christmas was working, but as he stormed off a job because of a hang over at Christmas (this isnt the first time) he has got the sack.  They then annoced that they are expecting there third child - she thought she was 3 months but the scan showed only 6 weeks and therefore they have worked out that they are actually better off if he doesnt go back to work as they receive more in benefits and dont have to pay the rent and council tax oh and they are planning another one after this as they dont want a odd number !! Its a shame really as they have gone down in my estimation as I always thought they were hard working and made the most of what they had and its not easy having a family so young but now with recent events I find it harder especially comments of I dont want an odd number of children when her health is at such a risk is it really important to have a third and potentially 4th child to leave the other children motherless !!!

Monkey I dont think it would hurt to put that call in and see what they say


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Where has everyone gone today again


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

It's so quiet! Where is everyone? I never watch those kind of programmes as they just make me so angry!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Well I didn't go to work today cause my arm is not so good today     We had to change the dressing last night cause it was covered in blood    then I couldn't get to sleep so thought I would rest it today.

Sho - enjoy your extra cash flow and don't shop too much.  Breath was fine with my garlic prawns cause dh ate them too  

Kate - you made me laugh with your jacket pot    you must have read my mind, but you're ok you've got the little on to think off.  Not sure about the over dose in jelly tho  

Gill - glad you and your dh had a lovely dinner.  Glad you stayed away from    plenty of time for that later on     did you dance for him       

Ali - aka night owl   wooohooo great fsh levels, i know you've been working so hard on them and they've paid off.  Was it just that herbal drink you took that done it  

Emma - I've heard that using a small plate tricks the mind but a man needs his strength    I would have loved to seen his face when you gave him a saucer  

Monkey - great news about your friend in Oz    I would ring the clinic and see if you need to book in as they might be ok by then, but no harm in giving them a call.

Piglet - You are very chilled in your 2ww and such a good attitude to it all.  I hope you don't get too   in the garden.  I don't step out in mine til the warm weather is here     

Barney - long time no speak.  I think you should get the IVF one or is that too late now.  Any idea on when you're starting again  

MrW - you're right about the milk/water.  I always drink 2 litres now, and it doesn't take long to get back into the milk.  Glad the mrs is enjoying the time with your american friend  

Karen - i'm also de-regging for about 3 wks too   and I intend to follow in kates foot steps too  

Luc - good luck with you scan today, can't wait to find out.  

Pots - good luck today with your op   

Osikara   

Hello to everyone else, sorry if i've missed anyone.  Might start reading my book again today as only managed a few pages when I went to belgium.  'devil wears prada'...I wanna get the dvd for my 2ww too.

By the way, i didn't that program either cause they make me so    are they still living like that or has social services stepped in


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi NVH - sorry to hear your arm is causing your problems. A day resting at home will do you the world of good as will reading the Devil Wears Prada. The film was funny so definitely worth a watch in the 2ww.

I think I will call the clinic before we go away - might as well get booked in and then the countdown can begin. Seems ages away but I am sure that it will be here soon enough!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Monkeylove - yeh time is just flying by and even if it puts your mind at rest by calling its worth it.  
By the time you get back from holiday it will be here before you know it....bet you can't wait now though.
I am really enjoying the book and the clips look good for the film.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Piglet-Glad to see you have showed your face its been quiet without yo.

MrW-Glad mrsW is out having some fun   sorry your the one stuck at work though  

Kate-Yuk jelly with a whole tin of fruit no wonder you feel sick lady  

Monkey-Book your tx now as they are only going to get busier  

Nvh-Ahhh poor arm would you like me to come around and give it a kiss  

Karen-Good luck with the cd, im going to start listening to mine tonight  

Gill-How you getting on honey   i have tuna mayo wholemeal rolls, a plum and pear and some crisps and water...had milk this morning with my brekkie...glad the meal was a success  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - ahhhh thanks    my stomach went all funny when dh took the dressing off but you couldn't see anything cause it had strips over the cut.  I'm making out that its huge but its quite small really    
Your lunch sounds lovely, am missing my cooked meals at work   but had a boiled egg this morning followed by some cauliflour cheese just now and will have some soup in a bit.
Hope you don't dribble eating your plum and pear


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i always get the plum juice everywhere   

I love cauliflower cheese sounds yummy   might have to make myself some one evening


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I can never eat a plum or a juicy pair without dribbling    I don't normally eat them in public  
Thought I would pack in the dairy as I have no semi skimmed at the mo....have to wait til dh comes home as I don't want to be lifting/driving.
Oh surgery rang today, my thrombo results are back   better be all of them


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Are the results ok honey, or do they not say over the phone


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

The women who rang me doesn't have a clue and I don't think they've asked my gp either, so will have to wait until MrC see's them to tell me the verdict


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello you old b**gers! dribbly pears and juicy plums pleaseeeeeee







have a word will ya! your like something from a Benny Hill show!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Whats wrong with that gill


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

you know!!!!!  

Tash sorry your arm is sore glad you decided to take some time off, Ive already had my lunch ham salad sarnie and a cup of leek and potato soup! oh and a pickled onion dont ask me why?   I just spied the jar, they are my Dad's onions from crimbo and they are sooooo strong they make me cough really bad, but I do like them I think!  

Em's- you busy today?? you have been rather quiet


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Yeah busy for once   just bought my cat porsche as pink top from this wicked website and it has mummys groovy chick on it   only because i have a bandage on her atm as she still has a scab on her back so i have put the bandage there to stop her getting at it and pulling the scab off   well she has managed to get the bandage off so thought if i bought her a top she wont be able to get at it...plus she will look gorg  
Pickled onions, i coudnt stop eating them just before i found out i was preggers them and the monster munch


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - you crazy chick getting porsche a top...you're just making an excuse aren't you  

Gill - I love picked onions...is it a craving...is it is it   nice healthy lunch too....am hungry again now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash why did you change your ticker   honest its not an excuse


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Em's thats so funny, maybe she will keep it on cos she loves it and not try to scratch it off, the other cats will duff her up if she nips out in that for a quicky!

Tash- its cos your home alone you are hungry   you would love my Dads pickles then, they are famous! going back to your results have you had all the results back now then? 

Im off to make some muffins now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-I want a muff pleassssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee   what flavour tell me tell me  
My little princess only goes out when im home thank you very much she is a virgin and never goes further than my back garden i will have you know


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

emma - we *need* a pic of Porsche in her pulling top


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - I hope so but won't know for sure until MrC has checked them over.  Will ask Ann to let me know if there are any missing. My doc was very good at doing them for me, but they don't get involved in checking them.  I guess they'll leave that up to WN.
Muffins eh....you'll have sho and emma knocking at your door so watch out  

Emma - you're sooooooo protective...let her have her fun


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im going to do some lemony ones for me and choc chip for dh, he is a serious cadbury addict!

Does she really not venture further than the garden? bless her let me have a word with her, there is so much fun to be had over the fence!   

Thats good news Tash, If its not good in the morning   shhh I didnt say that, I will get the list off you, if you dont mind!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

MrW-Oh dont worry i will get a pic on here asap as soon as i get it on her   
will have to get a pic of her with her bandage as she walks and looks like a little staff at the moment  

Tash-She is my little angel, im not going to let any waif or stray near her   she is a right misery anyway so she will probably frighten them off  

Gill-mmm lemon one please   and think   this is going to work


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - ofcourse you can have the list but you won't be needing it will ya    
Mmmmmmmm those muffins sound delish, could just eat one now!  Better go and have some soup and be good  

Emma - is she frigid (sp)    bet she has a sneaky one under a bush when her mummy isn't looking      Can't wait to see her


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

gill-im making the muffin top stew tonight but with chicken instead   cant wait     

Tash-Wash your mouth out with that soup wont you....and i hope it burns your mouth     she is a good mummyes girl SO THERE


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

emma - actually washing my mouth out with chicken and veg soup right now    Sorry i know she's your baby...my de-regs made me do it  

Gill - I want that recipe to please


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Dont send her the reciepe   let her stick to her soup and washing her dirty gutter mouth out


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Muffins are in I just licked the bowl habit......... habit....... and then thought oooo raw egg  

Tash which recipe Muffin Top? it is seriously filling, even dh didnt have 2nd's and thats not normal for him! and I only did greens with it no pots!

I bet Porsche is a little slapper on the sly too   Tash dont blame the drugs you fibber!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Hope your muffins burn


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - oh is there a choice of muffin tops    My dh loves stodge and anything hearty, ofcourse I won't be able to eat it myself  

Emma - hope your muffin top turns out like a pancake


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all, 

Sorry not had a chance to read todays posts. Am just popping in quickly to let you know we had the scan. One lovely heartbeat. We are over the moon, couldnt be happier. The other sac is still there, so going back in 2 weeks for another scan just to check it hasnt turned into anything, but Lindsay said its extremely unlikely it will and just precautionary for her as she doesnt want to dischanrge me as a singleton pg to find out later on its twins at a later scan. dh is on cloud nine. We have a pic too! Off to celebrate going to but a pregnancy book. I have wanted to do that for 5 yrs and never let myself before.  then to pizza express for lunch with dh. bit naughty cos we cant afford it but weve never had anything worth celebrating more.

Back later to catch up with everyone.

luc


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

forgot to say emma you were right. They do take your dates from test day so im 6 weeks and 1 day. Due date is 1st october.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Luc thats lovely news! how exciting for you both!    enjoy your pizza! you deserve it!   

Tash- I love it when your   its normally me!

Emma- your muffin top will be scrum im sure, I will forgive you for wishing my muffins would burn, we shouldnt have dissed Porsche   but the fact remains she is a tart!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-Thats excellent news honey.. what a relief   enjoy your pizza and buying your book and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy   

Tash-You wait lady  

Gill-


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Luc - How exciting, what wonderful news. Had a big  on my face reading your post. Enjoy buying that book and go go go celebrate your little heart beat..you deserve it. 







bon apetite and cheers









Gill - hows those







coming on  I love it when i'm evil too, i've been far to nice for too long now 

Emma - I'm wating


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Lucy Congratulations sweetie I am so pleased for you and very jelous of your going to P.Express I love there bruscetta and florentina pizza Yummmmmmyyyyy

I have the book Your Pregancy Week by Week by Lesley Regan and it is excellent I would definatly recommend it.

Have a wonderful afternoon

Love

Kate xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - no surprise there on you loving bruscetta and pizza 

oi







where are ya


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im back again!!

Emma- you put a jinx on those muffins, they are a bit too brown  I will have to slap extra lemony icing on to cover up 

I have acc soon so I am off now, will catch ya later

Its very quiet on here


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Luc, that's wonderful news congratulations honey   

I'm on tenderhooks here. They STILL haven't phoned and told me if any of my frosties have survived   . DH was pacing the house this morning and didn't leave until he'd phoned in and asked roughly when we could expect The Call. They said it'd be in the afternoon sometime..... WELL IT'S AFTERNOON NOW ISN'T IT


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nibbles bless your hubby I dont know when they normally call apart from when people post on here but good luck and keeping everything crossed for you

Kate xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Nibbles - The call should be anytime now, think we got ours around 2.30/3pmish.  But if they are busy which they are it might be a bit later.  Wishing your little frosties loads of luck   

Emma - hope you feel bad now that you jinxed gills muffins  

Gill - enjoy acu  

Kate - only kidding    I think its so great that you're totally relaxed about your carbs.  MrC frightened the hell out of me for eating them and I only have slight PCO    i'm only jealous cause you can eat them now and i can't


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

cheers Kate. Well I know they do the "fresh" calls in the morning but I imagine they have a different agenda for FET.... gaaah I just want to know so I can move on in one way or another.

On a positive note my knee is much better today, still very swollen and difficult to bend but I only need one crutch now. Snuck into work today...house is occupied by builders at the mo and the plumber turned off the water this morning and since I need access to a toilet... Let's just say my manager was very impressed when I hobbled into the office this morning


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Oppps   sorry now you know i have magic powers keep   in future

You too tash   

Nibbles-Glad your knee is on the mend   as tash said our call was around 2/3ish so good luck  

Gill-Hope those needles hurt today


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Nibbles - glad you're knee is better but how good are you going to work.  I feel a bit of a fraud now with my arm    hope you get that call soon.

Emma - I always told you you were a    bubble bubble boil......  

Right off for a bath and carry on reading my book....i'm loving it!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Urgghh Tash you mean you havent bathed yet   i thought your were a smelly pikey


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nibbles very good making worth think you were worried about work rather than just needing there bathroom facilities LOL


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Actually emma I showered this morning but just fancied having a bath and reading my book    that alright with you or haven't you heard of washing more than once a day  

Right i'm definately off now


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

They have called now! 2 have survived (we had 3) and they are completely intact ie not lost a single cell so we have one 4-cell and one 2-cell. yippiee!!!! ET tomorrow at 1 pm, all going well


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Liar liar pants are on fire  

Go on mind you dont drown in the bath tash  

Nibbles-Thats excellent news honey, tomorrow they should have even more cells


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Luc - fantastic    I needed something to put a smile on my face this afternoon and you just did it 

Nibbles - Huzzah!! Looks like 2007 could be the year of the Working Girls!!

Just heard from wildcat, the funeral directors have called so we get Matthew's ashes back today in his box...


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Oop North the rhyme went :

Liar, liar, pants are on fire,
wee comes out like telephone wire

Thinking about it, I have no idea why, but hey! it's a wee joke and therefore utterly hilarious 



emma74 said:


> Liar liar pants are on fire


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon!

Luc- that is brilliant news love . Enjoy your pizza 

nibbles- congratulations for you as well 

the rest of you have just talked utter crap all day so I'm not saying anything about that 

NVH- hope your arm gets better soon

gill- have you tested again yet?

Piglet and Os- hows the waiting game going?

As for me, work work work. So much for lady of leisure I used to be  Still its worth it and I feel better for it.
I had a banna and wlanut muff this moring which I made myself then went inot town with dh and had a skinny decaf gingerbread latter with a skinny stem ginger muffin. Ginger overload!!!! but it was yummy. Got loads of stuff and came back satisfied

Catch you later birds!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Congratulations to both Luc and Nibbles - good luck with et tomorrow Nibbles.

You're making me hungry with all this talk of muffins....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

MrW-lots of







for you and Elly keep strong your doing well 
Like your version of liar liar 

Sho-You







lettuce for you tonight  and make sure your on that trampoline too


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Afternoon all

Just a quick hello from me.

Piglet and Gill  

Nibbles, great news about your frozen embryos and best of luck for ET tomorrow.

Mr and Mrs Wildcat  

Hope you're enjoying your day off work Tash but sorry to hear about your arm.  Hope it begins healing soon.

Emma, can't wait to see the picture of porsche in her pink top.

Luc, many many congratulations on your wonderful news. I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy, enjoy every moment.  

Kate, hope you're not feeling as sick now after your jelly breakfast  

This thread isn't good for your waistline as I'm now craving a chocolate muffin!

Hope you're all having a good day


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-its Gills fault she started the muff talk off   bet she is being pinned like a voodoo doll at the moment


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Poor old Gill but serves her right for all the muffin talk


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

poor gill ....love you really Gill


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im off home soon  so will pop on later when i am home, have to put my muffin stew top in the oven first though  doing mine with chicken me thinks as had chili con carne last night..

Cant believe how lovely and







it is this evening cant wait for the spring 

Laters taters


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Congratulations Luc - I dream of buying a pregnancy book also! Hope you really enjoyed it! I would have spent hours doing it.

Nibbles - Glad your embies are doing well. Good luck for tomorrow.

Wildcats - Thinking of you.

Caro


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a confession, i've got a pregnancy book already   my sister bought it for me when we were first on this tx journey    Its upstairs ready and waiting for when that miracle finally happens  

MrW - Don't really know what to say on getting Matthews ashes back   but lots of   to you and elly, hope its not too painful  

Nibbles - great news on your frosties and good luck for ET tomorrow.  Hope you manage to hoist your leg up on those stirrups ok and mind your crutch doesn't get in the way    Seriously, good luck   

Beanie - between gill and sho they are a bad influence on here when it comes to muffins  

Sho - glad you had a lovely day with dh and you can say the word skinny all you like it but that doesn't mean you can have two.  I'm with emma, about time you got back on that trampolene lady  

Emma - enjoy making your muff top    Its really light isn't it   ...but hold your horses as they say we're in for a really   few days  

hello caro


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nibbles congratulations and good luck you will be PUPO tomorrow.

Chris sending you and elly lots of     I bet it will be lovely to have him at home and then move forward with him watching over you, take care   

Sho 2 muffins in one day you better get back on your trampoline love.

Luc where are you ?? what book did you buy do tell do tell !!!!!!

Emma a Muff topped stew what you talking about mrs isnt that stew and dumplings? 

Tash I just live in my own world dont worry about me !! I know I am very naughty and shouldnt eat all these carbs but hey ho I am really lucky being 5ft 11 so I dont worry about my weight too much  

Beanie no feeling a lot better now but did it to myself again at lunchtime trying to eat a whole large pot of yeo valley organic large pot yogurt it felt like it was coming out of my ears!


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Haha Kate, well you are eating for two now, so you're allowed.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

kate - emma's doing one of gills recipe's, and no you can't have it cause there's too many carbs    I can't believe you're 5ft 11, you put me and gill to shame    I wasn't thinking of the weight really just your insulin levels but you've managed to get pg with PCOS and eating all those carbs and not taking your metformin so it just goes to show you that it can't be that bad.  I reckon MrC was just trying to   me.  I feel like a right carbo hitler


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi im back, 

Really full though dont think i could eat another pizza for a while, well at least till tommorrow 

Thanks so much for all your good wishes. 

NVH, i actually have a couple of pg books my sister lent me after she finished having her children. She gave them to me when we staretd ttc. I have read them many times in the past when i used to belive i would get pg, but not had them out now for about a year. BTW i think mr c is a carbo hitler cos its his research thing. really hope it works for you tash. 

KT, i bought the one youve got and another called pg week by week by Dame Karlene davis. 

Mr Wildcat lovely to hear from you. so glad you can pick up Matthews ashes, and have him at home with you.  

Nibbles, SO glad to hear the thaw went well. its really nerve racking when youve only got a few to play with. we were the same. not losing any cells at all is fantastic. good luck tommorrow.

Gill, how are you feeling bout tommorrow, so keeping everything crossed for you         

emma, thanks for the pm hun. it was 6.6mm long. i promise i will try to relax now. 

Luc


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Luc - glad you enjoyed your pizza...did you bring a doggy bag home    Thanks for the tip about MrC    You'd better go and get those books out again now eh unless you've found a better new one.  Sisters are great eh 

Gill - good luck with your test tomorrow, i'm praying that you'll get a bfp sweetie    

Logging of for a bit not sure if i'll be on later if not speak to you tomorrow.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-Thats an excellent measurement honey    glad you enjoyed your pizza you bugger  

Kate-mmmm the muff looks lovely   will make your mouth water   

Tash-I have a pg book too, written by the lady who helped mr r remove my ectopic cant remember her name   see ya's later  

Gill-Good luck tomorrow love you lots


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tash dont lump me in with you short asred people! Im 5ft 6 Ill have you know!  

Nibbles- splendid news, good luck tom    

I have to go and cook my boring snoring haddock for tea now! and I have just discovered NTL will be down tom as Virgin are taking them over, so I will be without FF on my scarey Mary day!  

Thankyou for all your kind words and    over the past 2 weeks, I will text Emma and Tash with my news! speak soon

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye gill good luck and love you loads


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Guys just a quickie Cheesy said she is so sorry she hasnt been about but busy with little N'eve but says congrats to Luc, good luck to Gill and All her love to Elly and Chris


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

ladies,

well lots of good news i see (sorry im no good at personals) and chat about food, ummmmmmm!!!

haven't been here for a couple of days, i had a lapoaroscopy yesterday with mr r at frimley and hes mangled my belly button!!! on the last 4 hes always followed the same lines but this time it doesnt even look like a belly button, oh well i suppose its free plastic surgery!!!!

im really suffering,   im not very good with pain in fact im a total wimp!! my belly is swollen and i cant, do anything without shooting pains but everything is good in there, a little bit of adhesions on the right but hes got rid of it, but apart from that everything is the same and he says my womb is still in tip top condition and cant see any reason why an embryo wont stick.

he has told me though that ivf wont be at the end of march anymore it will be more like end of april - may, but i prefer that it gives me a little more time to get in shape and sort myself out.

hope you all have a lovely evening

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks for that Saz!!! I've got mine next week. Brilliant news that you can't have a go til April/may..... NOT! Well I'm really looking forward to mine now.

I hope the pain goes away. Did you have to stay in over night?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Saz - good news about the lap & your womb being in tip top condtion.  Not so good on the mangled belly button front tho    

Sho - Oh dear I was thinking about you when I read saz's post and then up you pop    i'm sure it will be ok, don't forget saz had laps before so maybe MrR needed to go in somewhere different this time. Don't worry about the timing either, just concentrate on your lap and what that brings or doesn't bring first.  I'm sure everything will fall into place nicely.

Gill -   5ft 6 my      will be thinking of you tomorrow, will be waiting for your text.  Love ya babe  

Beanie/karen - dh just bought me some tesco organic strawberry milk and its lovely  

Right off to snuggle, catch you tomorrow.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I doubt it Tash!!!! When you get to this stage, you get used to disappointment believe me

And just for the record, I've been on my trampoline everyday since I got better   I'm not that fat you know!!

I'm going to go and have a cup of Milo. Catch you girls tomorrow when I've sorted my attitude out xx


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Ladies

I have been so busy with work that I have not been able to chat. Work has been a bit like buses - nothing for ages and then loads at the same time. 

Hope all those ladies who have been under the knife (ouch) are recovering well. 

Luc and Nibbles - great news!

Sho - ask your doc about scar tape when you go for your op. My DH also gets keloids and plastic surgeon gave him tape to put on his scar and it worked quite well. You have to start it as soon as stitches are out I think. I will see if I can get the name if you like. Is much more heavy duty stuff than you buy in boots.

Well I have a confession to make - I could not resist the peesticks (very bad   I know) but I just had to have a tuna sarnie today and I hate tuna so I thought something was up and it was a  !

Obviously we are delighted   but know that there is still long way to go. 

Gill/Piggy - I really hope you get your BFP too


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Congratulations Oskira - thats fantastic news !!!!        

Sarah xxxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Congratulations on you bfp      

Arent Woking doing well this year!  Must be the 7!  Lets hope the luck continues!!!!

Love Bendy.x


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Oskira* - Great news!! Congratulations! 

*Gill* - Thinking of you tomorrow  I am also NTL so I guess it will be Thu before I know. Wishing you all the luck in the world.

*Piglet* - for your BFP too!

*Karen * - Have PMd you!

*Luc* - Glad the scan went well for you 

*Saz* - Sorry to hear that you are in pain after your op. Rest up and I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Nibbles* - Good luck for ET tomorrow


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Congratulations Oskira-  Great news. 

Good luck for tomorrow Nibbles

 Gill and Piglet.

Hi Barney!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wow Oskira well bloody done lady     bet your on  

Kate-New updated list please  

Sho-Pmsl at you saying you will be back once you sorted your attitude out  

Tash-MMmmmm milk sounds nice  

Saz-Dont worry i thought my belly button was buggered but it was fine once the swelling went and is back to normal  

Nibbles-Good luck for e/t  

Gill-Thinking of you too good luck  

Piglet-Good luck to you too  

Well had  my muff top chicken stew bloody muff sunk   but it was nice although the cheese was a bit odd


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Oskira...Congratulations!!!

Woking is looking good for 2007

Piglet and gill your next!!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations Oskira - lovely news!!!

BBPiglet and Gill         thinking of you

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Gill-  

Piglet-  

Tracy-what a lovely pic of you and dh 

Well ladies i might not be on a lot over the next couple of days as i have 3 meetings all today will pop in later this morning for a bit, then tomorrow i will be on in the afternoon and friday im in watford all day in a boring sales meeting so i will miss you all  

Speak later 
Emmaxxx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning,

Gosh it's cold this morning!

Many many congratulations Oskira, fab news  

Any news from Gill?  Am really hoping she has some good news to share with us.

Not long to go now Piglet  

Hope ET goes well for you today Nibbles.

Sorry to hear that you have lots of meetings to go to Emma, don't they know that you've got another commitment called Fertility Friends?!!!  

Saz, sorry to hear about your op but great that everything looks okay.  Hope you're feeling a little better today

Thanks for the tip about the strawberry milk Tash, will definitely give that a try.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

The internet was here thank the lord I must have read it wrong silly old me!  

Guess what? a big fat f**cking   for us again, will this misery ever end? 

Sorry


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh Gill, I'm so sorry honey


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!

Sorry about your bad news Gill! 

How you doing Piglet?

morning Beanie ^wave6 its bloody freezing isn't it. We should all have snow over night as well. I hate it!!! My body is not designed for the cold.

NVH- hows the arm hun?

Nibbles Good luck for this morning. 

Hello to everyone else

Well got up this morning, got all my house work done and have sat down to work with a pineapple, banana and blue berry smoothie. I like them, but they never really fill me up and they are meant to be an alternative to breakie aren't they  oh well

i was going to go swimming later but I can't face the cold. I'll just stick with the trampoline later on.

Whats everyoone else up to today then?


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Gill....i am so sorry hun, had everything crossed for you. Sorry i didnt manage to get on yesterday and give u my support, love you loads   
xxxxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Ali!!!!! Are you still there?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

OMG Baby dreams!!!  look at your pathetic bubbles! I can't believe no one has attempted to get you to 2007!! I'll get to work on that now


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Gill, Im really sorry sweetie, I was really hoping you had just tested too early before. IF is so mean and cruel. sending you a     . you must be feeling devastated.   do you have a plan for what next or is it tooo early to be thinking bout that?

Luc


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Gill - I'm so sorry hun.  Life really isn't fair sometimes.  I know it's little consolation at the moment but your turn will come and you will make the most fantastic mummy  

Piglet -  

Nibbles - good luck for ET 

Luc - what fantastic news, how wonderful to see that lovely little heartbeat.  

Oskira - congratulations  , I'm so pleased for you

Saz - sorry your in pain, hope you feel better soon

Sho - housework doen all ready - I am impressed

Tracey - 10lbs lost already that's fantastic   What's your secret

Morning to Tash, Beanie, Emma, Ali, Barney and everyone else


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh Gill I am so sorry  

x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Oskira, 

Congratulations on your bfp. You must be over the moon. 

Luc


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

How you doing Luc, is it sinking in yet?


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Fine thanks sho,

Yes i think it is. quite glad im having another scan in two weeks, or the wait till 12 would feel massive. honestly im terrified bout it going wrong, i am a born worrier and although im so happy im pg (after i thought i never would be) cant really let myself belive i will have a baby at the end just in case kind of thing. dh is trying to talk names!! as if!! im not doing that yet. 

How you doing? how long now till your op? btw i am dead impressed with your healthiness and excerise thing, your almost inspiring me to go swimming myself.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Sho, just read on yor ticker 8 days. why are they doing that. is it like precautionary or have they found something wrong. Sorry ive forgotten know youve said before.


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Morning ladies

Luc - so glad you made it to the next stage. Hope the rest of you pregancy is really uneventful!

Actually I am feeling quite deflated. Just rang WN and Caroline told me I tested far too early and it could just be left over Pregnyl.   

What do you ladies think - could it be a false pos? I used a FR peestick and the line came up immediately and was quite dark. 

Also, she did not ask me to come in to do bloods? Is this normal for WN? 

Os


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Sho, wow, house work all done by 9.30am - I'm impressed!  .  I don't like it this cold either.  It took me ages to get into work this morning as there had been so many accidents.  I really hope that we don't get the snow they are promising.

Just boring work for me today    But off to M & S in Camberley tonight with a friend (weather permitting).  And tomorrow, I'm having all my hair cut off  

Luc, I know what you mean about being glad that you're having another scan in 2 weeks.  I know that if I am lucky effort to get another BFP then I will be having scans at 8 weeks and 10 weeks.  It just puts your mind at rest.  Am so happy for you though but can completely understand why you are being cautious - but hey, it's your time and do try to enjoy it as much as you can.    I know it's easier said than done though.

Oskira, I'm sure the Pregnyl would be out of your system by now.  How many days until you offical test day?  It's not the norm for them to do bloods, I think you have to request it.


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Gill - I'm so sorry to see you BFN this morning - I was really hoping that it was going to be your turn - you will get there and will be a fab mum  

Oskira - congrats on your BFP - I don't think it can still be left over Pregnyl at this stage. It seems to me that lots of people get true positives 2 or 3 days before WN's official test date. Have you tested again today? 

Hi everyone else - bloody cold isn't it? I really didn't want to get out of bed this morning.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Luc

Basically its all hanging over from Hammersmith. Cutting a very long story short. After my second negative Mr T said I nede to have a HSG even though I had had a HYCOSy that was normal. The HSG dye didn't rush through like they wanted it to. Mr T said I may have a hydrosalpinx but carried on with the next cycle which came up negative as well. After that Mr T wanted me to have a monitored cycle to see if I had any fluid build up in the tube, but I had had it monitored all the way through treatment anyway. Basically I thought it was a waste of time because my first HYCOSY was clear so if there was a blockage it had happened since I started treatment which seemed nonsense to me. 

So I left Hammersmith. I asked my GP for a HYCOSY and HSG while waiting for Woking. Dye always comes out but they said it wasn't rushing out. So the tubes aren't blocked but Mr R wants to be sure there isn't a start of hydroslpinx. If there is he wants to remove the tube. I could well get there and discover there is nothing wrong because there is a strong chance that the only reason the dye didn't rush out is due to spasm; my tubes not liking the dye and getting a cramp. I'll be glad to get it all over with. The waiting is really getting me down now.

Like you (before you got lucky) I've got serious doubts about my long term success with this.

By the way, you wouldn't think I was healthy the way this lot go on like I'm 15 stone and need to get on the trampoline 3 times a day to burn off the deep fried lard I eat  I'm seriously considering the Zita West diet after my op to get ready for tx. Hate the idea of it though. I think she goes too far really.

Oskira- I think its a positive love. Don't worry about it. You did that test yesterday, do one today and see if its the same. If it is left over pregnyl, which I seriously doubt, it will be weaker today and less tomorrow. I think the blood tests are optional. Of course because you have tested so early, it could be twins if it is that strong so early, so they may want to get a level to see if it might be twins.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning everyone,

I try to pop in quickly at least once a day to 'catch up' but OMG u guys can chat!!!!!  I haven't got time to read through it all now as should be getting ready for work, but had a quick glance through.

Gill..... I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN. Huge hugs for you xxxxxxx

Must run as am late xx

love Angie xxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi, 

Oskira, I agree with the others. I have always tested eraly and never got a positive from the pregnly. I have always had negtaives in the past even though i tested early. this was my first ever positive and it was real. I would do the same as sho suggested retest today and if its still positive i think you can be sure its a positive. WN dont do bloods unless you insist. I think thy feel its a wated of your money. 

Sho, didnt jome (on the male factor icsi thread) have that. Im sure she had 3 icsi bfns then had a hydrosplalinx removed or soemthing and a tube cos they found it was preventing implantation. straight after she got her first bfp. lets hope youll be the same. how long is it gonna delay your tx? sho i honestly cant tell you how much i belived it would never happen for me. Before xmas i had even started seeing the benefits of a life free of children (not cos i wanted to but i felt i had to begin to move on). I know its so hard to have hope and a bfp seems like such a huge milestone, but honestly i truely belive youll get there. you will be a mum. but hun i know how impossible that feels. One lady told me ('jasminey' on ff, had 7 ivf bfn's then a bfp on her 8th FET and has just had her twins) you need 'patience, resilience and determination' and promised me i would get my bfp that was back in may after my last failed fet. i think she was right you just need to keep going, sho you will get there hun.

To be honest about the whole zita diet thing. Me and dh did a similar thing but the natruopath put us on it. did it for ages and gave up before xmas after our  last failed icsi. so dont think it helped us in a physical sense but it did probably help me to feel i was doing evrything i could, but on the down side it defintely makes you more obsessed and like IF is taking over your life. I think eating helathily is enuf and dont listen to this lot of meanies, you are healthy all that trampolinging smoothies, swimming and you dont even eat ten chocolate cakes a day which id do if i was bloody baking the things. if i was you id keep on like you are.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Luc- ah thanks hun!!! 

I must admit, you have been an inspiration to me. the fact that you have got your BFP after repeated failures has given me a bit of hope. So thanks for that. 

I'm not exactly sure about all the girls on the male factor thread  I know she is now pregnant and I'm sure she has told me in the past that she thanks her lucky starts for the lap. She doesn't think she would have gotten pregnant without it. I'm not that bothered about having it done now. I'm just sick and tired of the waiting. I've seen new people come on here and get their BFPS while I've been waiting to even try. So frustrating!! Thats my problem though nobody elses. I hate feeling low and I can usually talk myself out of it, but my low patches are just coming thick and fast at the moment.

Mr R told Saz the other day that she will have to wait til April/May before she can get going. I'm assuming the same applies to me as well because he told me I'd have to wait 2-3 month after the treatment.  Fair enough I suppose and I would be so bothered except for the fact that my husband will be in Germany for the whole of June so it just makes the whole situation ten times worse, because there is no way to fit a cycle in before he goes. I can't face waiting til July!!! So I'll be asking if I can have a short protocol. NVH doesn't think he'll let me, but I'll be asking him after my lap.


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning Ladies.

Gill - I am so sorry about your BFN. I know there's nothing anyone can say to make it any more bearable.

Oskira - I don't have any advice but I really hope it is a true BFP.

Sho - Waiting sucks! Good luck for your Lap next week.

Not much news from me. Been to WN for a scan this morning for my IUI. DH has to inject me with pregnyl tonight (nervous - first time   ) then insemmination on Friday. Feel ok about it all largely because we have our IVF appointments booked in now so I know I am lined up for next step if this doesn't work - which realistically it probably won't.

Caro


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh Sho  .  This IF journey is so hard and you're right, one of the worst parts is the waiting.  I hate being in limbo land so much and it is extremely frustrating when all you want to do is to keep going.  Even though you can't have treatment at the moment, you are still taking positive steps by having this op and you never know, there is a great chance that it will help get you your dream.  I'm not sure if it has been mentioned before but could you freeze some of your DH's sperm so that you don't have wait until he returns?  Just a thought.  

This board has been a great comfort to me at the lowest time in my life and I don't know what I would have done without you all (sorry, getting a bit   now).  We are all here for each other, even more so during the low times and we WILL all get there one day.   All of the pain we have to go through makes us stronger and makes us the great people that we are


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Caro

Not long to go now  .  Glad it's all going to plan and don't forget, you're got to be in it to win it - you just never know and I really hope that it works for you.  .  I know it's hard but keep positive if you can. I'm sure it makes a difference.  

Did you get my PM about next week?  Having a blonde moment and can't remember what day we said we would get together.  Can you remind me?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just got back into the office after a crappy appt made my my telesales appt  

Gill-  sorry sweetheart love you lots and hear if you need to rant  

Beanie-How short are you getting your hair cut  

Sho-Have a chat with Mr R next week and see what he says other wise the frosties maybe an option although i know you dont want to use them.

Luc-Glad to hear your keeping your feet firmly on the ground honey, but im sure everything will be fine...Mr S wont let anything happen to you   i was thinking of seeing him all the way through my next pg privatly as i hate the nhs  


Caro-Good luck for friday


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning Beanie 

thanks hun  I'm sure Gill needs more suport than me today though  You out there Gill ?

Caro- enjoy your jab tonight. you never know you might get lucky with your IUI  but like you say at least you have the IVF as a back up. Hopefully you wont need it though

Beanie- our pot of money is running out really. I want the best possible chance we can get, and that means fresh embryos. I'm sure we can get round the Germany thing one way or another  Or to rephrase, we WILL  get around the Germany issue one way or another.  When are you having another go Beanie  I lose track of what everyone is doing


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma-   you're always moaning about your telesale dept. Sack them all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wish i bloody could sack em...or even go and kick their arses   but there in birmingham


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sho, I can understand what you mean about wanting a fresh cycle.  You seem a very determined lady so I'm sure you will find a way around the Germany situation.   I'm hoping to start an FET with my 3 frosties when my next AF arrives.  We were also thinking about leaving them for now and having a fresh cycle but my body doesn't seem to like the stimms drugs so we've decided to give the FET a go.  Not holding out might hope though so you never know, we might be doing a fresh cycle together.    

Hi Emma, I'm planning to have my hair cut to chin level I think (if I don't chicken out). I've had it long for ages and need a change.

Gill, where are you?  We're all thinking of you and are here if you need to chat.  .  Hope you're managing to keep yourself busy today.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ha!!!! Fellow brummies eh! They probably can't be @rsed  

ooh so its not long before you get going then. You must be excited. I've used the best of my frozen ones. I don't know why I bothered bringing them down to Woking to be honest 

Speaking of hair, I'm thinking of having mine coloured. I haven't had a colour on my hair for about 15 years   Feel I need a change. I'm in the middle of updating our living room as well. Gone off it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Gill - I am so sorry and gutted for you my darling, I wish so much it was a better outcome for you...I'm also here for you if you need me    

Sho - sorry matey, was only kidding about the exercise etc....I wouldn't joke about it if it was true    You made me laugh about sorting out the 'tude' though    You've done so well playing this damn waiting game and its just around the corner now.  I really do hope that MrR does the short protocol for you so that you can fit a cycle in, honest    Anyway, you're right not going swimming in this weather, you'll turn into an ice cube    Arm a lot better today thanks although dressing still on as i'm scared to take it off  

Oskira - congratulations on your bfp and I reckon its not the pregnyl!  You must be over the moon and 1st time lucky too, you lucky thing  

Piglet -  

Caro - good luck for Friday and with the injection.   

Beanie - I was thinking about getting mine cut to chin level but too scared  

Emma - you're a little busy beaver aren't you!  Well same goes for me really, I am off at 2.30pm today for acu and off on Friday up to the midlands for a wedding so will be a bit scarce myself.

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-I had really long hair too and now its short  

Sho-Oh yeah forgot they would all have your attitude to life  

Tash-Yours is skiving not work related love


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Beanie,   , i was the same about not holding out much hope for fet, kind of just saw it as using them up so we could start fresh, but it does work lots of       . you know you said you would have scans at 8 and 10 weeks for reassurnace, can you get the nhs to scan or would you have to go private?

Hi emma, Thanks hun, im sure your right bout mr s. that reminds me should call him bout the scan. he will be so pleased, he is great isnt he. is he gonna steal your heart away from mr r?  

sho, totally understand how you feel bout the waiting it is so the hardest bit.  

Gill, pm'd ya hun, 

nvh, hiya 

where's piglet today?

Luc


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Sho and Emma for your good luck wishes.

Beanie - Just sent you a PM. Sorry - hadn't seen yours. I keep forgetting that the PM function exists! Good luck with the hair cut. We are the same again in that I have had long hair forever and really want to get it cut but I am too chicken! Maybe you will inspire me to take the plunge!

Struggling to focus on work today ...hmmm 

Caro


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- you back at work now then?

Emma- there's nothing worse than a thick brummy. I can say that coming from there. You're wasting your time with them. thick as mince!!! 

Luc- yes waiting is a pain. I reckon I'm more bothered about dh going to Germany and ruining everything. Its not his fault though its not as if he has a choice and its certainly better than waving him off to Iraq


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all

Thanks for all your loveliness as always! I have made my tearful calls to mum & dad, sis, and bessy mate, showered, called WN, sorted the snotty tissue pile out, slapped on my face and am ready to fight this IF bo**ocks all over again! albeit with a bitter taste in my mouth slightly!

Luc- thanks for your pm, your a star!  I value your words of wisdom!

Right you lot make me laugh  

Plus Neil left me £50 in the kitchen to treat myself with this arvo, you can buy a whole load of choccy with £50 Im sure


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

oskira - wildcat tested virtually every day during the 2WW and it only started to show positive towards the end, I guess there's always a chance it's a hangover from the pregnyl, but if it was us, we'd be celebrating right now!!!! Great news 

Gill - sorry hun   - just remember, never, ever, ever give up. This whole parenthood thing is one hell of a struggle and quite possibly the cruelest thing a single/couple can ever face. There are no guarantees, no dead certs and no shoe-ins. You have to be determined, bloody-minded and above all pig-headed. If there's one thign we've learned in the last year it's that things can only get better and a positive attitude is everything. You WILL get to where you want to be even though it's going to take a little longer then you'd hoped. Keep trying! (fancy beign cyclew buddies with wildcat next time around ??  )

Always reminds me of a motto I used to have on the office wall - "The work is hard, the pay is small, so take your time and sod 'em all" !!!

Luc - snag as many scans as you can, it's the most amazing thing in the world so see your little one grooving in the womb. Over the weeks we saw BB stretching, turning, bouncing off the walls and even swallowing. Every time it reduced me to tears and every time it brought me closer to him - if I could have climbed in there I would have, it's just a shame you can't video it!! (also make sure you get the "good" high resolution machines, some of them are a bit fuzzy and it looks like Channel 5 in a poor reception area 

Everyone else - mornin'!   We finally got BB home, his box is lovely and there's something quite comforting about having him with us, we're going to have a private mum and dad session soon and we'll put all his keepsakes and images in with his ashes - gives us a sense of closure and we can move on. Pland are already in place for the next try at IVF, I'm looking at wooden train sets in anticipation!!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - you're right I am skiving    you're jusst jealous  

Sho - yep back at work and not really done much to be honest, ah well lunch in 15 mins  

Gill - We will beat this    oooooh what ya spending your cash on then    I think you should start with a big bottle of vino  

MrW - glad you both feel comforted by matthews ashes and so chuffed that you two are now looking forward to your next tx.


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm soooo scared about having my hair cut too but feel like I need a new me!  Sho, colour sounds good - go for it!

Just replied to your PM Caro.

Luc, you are a great example for FET but I think it's a bit of self preservation really.  With regards to NHS or private scans, I think it all depends on the situation. I won't bore you with the details but after speaking to my mid wife she wouldn't scan me because it wasn't red blood and I wasn't in pain (I also think she said that I would need to be referred by my GP).  I couldn't get an appointment at Woking for 2 weeks and by then the panic was over and my nuchal scan was the following week so I left it.  Because of what happened I would definitely pay to have a scan privately at regular intervals just for my own peace of mind.  

Mr and Mrs Wildcat - glad you can both take some comfort by having Matthew home with you.  I'm sure it won't be too long before you'll be buying that train set.

Gill, go for it girl.  Can I help you eat it all?    Really glad that you are not giving up.  Your dream will come true one day


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Beanie - I say go for it, I would love to be that brave but am quite precious about my locks even tho I know it will grow again.  I feel I need a change too.

Sho - what colour do you fancy  

Gill - I say dump the choccy and go for alcohol  

Right am off to lunch now....speak to ya later


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Mr W- glad you and Wildcat can take sollace from all thats happened and from having your baby returned to you.  

NVH- Boo! back to work 

I'm just in the process of doing some fruit cake samples. can't really be bothered. Fruit cake is a pain because its so dense, it takes arm strength to mix. NVH wouldn't be able to do it today 

Just seen your last post. I think some high lights. my hair is all one colour with a bit of ginge on the sides nowadays  I need a treatment anyway so I may as well get something radical done at the same time. Black hair dresseres cost a fortune though so I may treat myself next month as its my birthday as well


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Nvh, have a nice lunch. 

Beanie, that sound slike you had a terrible time. really sorry. bloody nhs. after ive had my 8 weeks at woking think i will go to the lovely mr s for private scan at 10. 

MR W,   so glad to hear matthew is at home with you. i have to admit i was blown away yesterday at seeing the hb. the still pic we have now doesnt really capture it. so good to see your both looking forward to the next tx. 

gill, OMG go to thornotons £50 on chocolate that will b fab. i might come round too and help you eat them. 

linda asked me yesterday after the scan how much we had spent, told her bout 25k, ann said that the baby will cost much more than that, i thought oh god it better  not we havent got any left.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Lucy Congratulations hunny 6.6mm is really good mine was 5.5mm and that was 6wks 1 day., also you lucky person having another scan in 2 weeks these last 4 weeks have been torture and I have another 2 weeks to go yesterday before my 12 week +1 scan. I really debated over paying for more scans but as Hubby said it wont change anything and worrying about it doesnt help so I HAVE TO THINK POSITIVE, to be fair my tummy is so solid and rounded that I am sure everything is fine.

Oskira Congratulations I am sure everything will all be ok I tested on the Thursday and my test day was Monday and got a BFP so dont panic do as sho says though and test daily and I am sure everything will be fine, I also wasnt offered any blood tests but then mine was right over Christmas I think they only do them if you insist on them but they then charge you for them.

Gill







I am really sorry to hear it was a BFN, Good to see you are all ready to move yourself forward you are an inspiration to us all, With £50 you can have a very nice lunch and a few large glasses of red wine and still have plenty of money for chocolate left  

Saz glad your opp went well I am sure the next few months will fly by

Sho dont panic about the wait I know it seems as if you have been waiting for ages and its really annoying hubby is being posted to Germany at the wrong time but surely it is better to wait until your body is ready and more likely to get a BFP than to rush and that is coming from me Mrs Impatiant

Lucy you will love that book it is really good very informative without making your panic or patronising you - Also not too much chocolate for you now mrs as it has caffine in it 

Heeeellllllooooo to everyone else


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Luc, sounds like a good plan to me.  As Mr Wildcat said, it will give you another opportunity to see your little one growing inside you.  I'm sure it will make it more real everytime you go.  

Don't worry that you haven't got any money left either Luc.  Your dream has finally come true and you will manage some how - people always do. I'd give all my money away if it meant I could have a baby of my own.  You've got something much more valuable


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-The serious money starts soon honey all the baby stuff  

Sho-Stay away from the weave  

Tash-Have a nice lunch  

MrW-Glad Matthew is back home with you both   will be sending a cheque soon once all the money has cleared so that at least we feel we could of helped you in some way 

Gill-Get that chocolate or wine...or how about a nice facial or massage


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma-   Weave  No thanks I've made that mistake before when I was about 17  Never again. My husband thinks Beyonces hair is real <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F20%255F1%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









no my hair natural and it will stay natural now. I just fancy something to enhance it a bit.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

A nice colour would be nice not sure what though


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Right then Im off I wont really blow the £50 on sweeties   I have already put a bottle of plonk in the fridge for tonight, but only a couple for me as I have work tom!  

I think I will get myself a new top as we are going to see Riverdance on Sunday and Im meeting some lovely friends next week for dinner and I havent seen them since before crimbo! see something to look forward to already!  

What you all up for Valentines then, come on share


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

This will make you laugh Gill I have a darts much on valentines day very romantic eh!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies

Anyone know what has happened to Gretel as she was due to start in January and we haven't heard from her?

[size=14pt] Waiting for Appointments 

Sumei - First appointment end of January
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Potsworth - 1st Appointment 31st May Expected start date beginning of June
Taragon with Nick Brook
MT - 1st Appointment in June

 Waiting to Start 

Gretel - Starts January
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb
Hatster Feb/March
Minow March
Monkeylove IVF May/June
Scaredy Cat
Strawbs
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
Citygirl
ballimac
Alisha
BarneyBear
Jules77
babydreams219
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 

Beanie35
Emerald
Myra FET 
Angie 
AliPali - ICSI Short Protocol

 On 21 day wait to start TX 

Emma74 DR Starts 10th Feb
Karen 1975 DR Starts 13th Feb, EC 19th Mar, ET 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
BendyBird DR Starts 14th Feb, EC 19th Mar Et 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr

DownRegging

Fingersarecrossed started 1st Feb
NVH started 4th Feb, EC 9th mar, ET 12th Mar

Stimming

Caro01 IUI Insemination due to take place 9th Feb

 2WW PUPO !! 

Gill 2 embies on board a 6 and 7 cell. Test Day 7th Feb 
BBpiglet7 2 Embies on board Test Day 9th Feb
Nibbles - ET 7th Test Day 21st Feb

 Waiting for First Scan -  

Oskira CONGRATULATIONS  

 Beans on Board 

Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007 
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007 

 Woking Babies 

Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 

 Please can anyone let me know any updates and changes and when you are due to start treatment or if you are waiting for AF etc as there are so many of us I am not sure where everyone should be.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Riverdance who bet you cant wait    think valentines i will do something at home like some lamb shanks cooked in the oven with a red wine sauce or something   then Sho is making me some valentine cakes for afters    
Cant do much for valentines as im meeting with some friends the day after valentines then meeting Sho to get the cakes and then my birthday on the sat so money money money  

What you up to Valentines  

Kate-Darts


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Gill- hotel chocolat, that's all I'm going to say! 

I'm cooking a meal for Valentines. not sure of the main course yet though


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-your lap is on the 14th though   unless your superwomen and dont feel pain you wont be cooking anything


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Opps its the 15th isnt it


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Kt- do you think we are all blind and have NH glasses or something. why is the list on font 72?    bloody hell, that thing takes up the entire page 

ooh its your birthday as ell Emma  go on then how old you gonna be?

My lap is the 15th actually! smarty pants


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks KT, 

Can i just check was your scan two weeks and one day after your test day? and was your test day 16 days post EC. i am a right   about these dates. 

Read alot of that book last night. it is good your right.

beanie, thanks im not really worried bout the money at all to be honest. i feel like we have saved a fortune, our plan was to have two more goes, then give up, wasnt sure where the money was gonna come from though, so not having to find it is such a relief. we are in loads of debt but that feels like it doesnt matter now. I was expecting to be in loads of debt and without a bfp so this is a bonus.

Luc


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

sho,   pmsl just had a look at the list


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-33


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I know I just saw that and I hadnt changed the font, just realised I had deleted teh end of the size box so the whole lot big !!

Very romantic arnt I ? But then what is the point of going out for a really nice meal when I cant eat all my favourites like LARGE GARLIC PRAWNS MMMMMMMMM and rare steak and I cant have the pink Champagne so we will save this years Valentines up and have an excellent one next year 

Luc My test day was 25th Decemebr which was 14 days post transfer and then my first scan was 2 weeks and 1 day after that


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Is this better Sho

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

Anyone know what has happened to Gretel as she was due to start in January and we haven't heard from her?

 Waiting for Appointments 

Sumei - First appointment end of January
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Potsworth - 1st Appointment 31st May Expected start date beginning of June
Taragon with Nick Brook
MT - 1st Appointment in June

 Waiting to Start 

Gretel - Starts January
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb
Hatster Feb/March
Minow March
Monkeylove IVF May/June
Scaredy Cat
Strawbs
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
Citygirl
ballimac
Alisha
BarneyBear
Jules77
babydreams219
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 

Beanie35
Emerald
Myra FET 
Angie 
AliPali - ICSI Short Protocol 
Gill 

 On 21 day wait to start TX 

Emma74 DR Starts 10th Feb
Karen 1975 DR Starts 13th Feb, EC 19th Mar, ET 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
BendyBird DR Starts 14th Feb, EC 19th Mar Et 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr

DownRegging

Fingersarecrossed started 1st Feb
NVH started 4th Feb, EC 9th mar, ET 12th Mar

Stimming

Caro01 IUI Insemination due to take place 9th Feb

 2WW PUPO !! 

Gill 2 embies on board a 6 and 7 cell. Test Day 7th Feb 
BBpiglet7 2 Embies on board Test Day 9th Feb
Nibbles - ET 7th Test Day 21st Feb

 Waiting for First Scan -  

Oskira CONGRATULATIONS  

 Beans on Board 

Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007 
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007 

 Woking Babies 

Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 

 Please can anyone let me know any updates and changes and when you are due to start treatment or if you are waiting for AF etc as there are so many of us I am not sure where everyone should be.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

KT- Darts now thats sexy   can you move me to the waiting to start list hun please 

I hope af has been and gone by them cos I will be s***ing   for England 

Em's I love lamb shanks they are one of my fav meals  33 thats really old!

Sho- you'll be  getting an early night then!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Can just see you sha**ing for England   im getting d/f to take me to a lovely country pub called the kingswood arms for a lovely roast on sunday, they do the best roast dinners i have to say


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello my dears, been working like a mad thing here so I'm afraid I haven't read through all the pages of chat and stuff.

We had our follow up appointment today and I really wanted to run a question past you oh so knowledgeable girls!
We have to decide whether to have blood clotting and anti bodies blood tests done. Mr C says it's about 1 in 100 chance that it could be a problem and the tests could cost around £1000 so if we were the 1% it would be worth it otherwise it's a lot of money down the drain. His advice was to just have another go as we got 4 viable (though non good enough to freeze) embrios last time and it was probably just that at odds of 25% chance of success it was just bad luck that we fell into the 75% on that go. However he was not anti us having the test, it's just got to be our descision.
Anyone got any thoughts on the tests?

The good news was that although none were good enough to freeze at least all 4 embrios were of a viable quality (we knew the 2 that were put back were a grade 1 and a grade 2). It is obvious that I have a low reserve of eggs but then we knew that as it takes a flare protocol and the highest dose of drugs to get any at all and that won't improve but could stay like that for years (or of course could get worse...there's no way of knowing)
He still is not happy with us being veggie but I guess that's life!

Hopefully all being well we will start again in March (assuming they can fit us in) the good news is that they haven't had to turn anyone away (or rather postpone them) this week so the Christmas backlog may be coming to an end (fingers crossed!)

SOrry for me me me post but we all have days like it I guess and today it's my turn!  

lol
Minow x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

KT, thanks did you have dat 2 embies transefrred?

The list is much better like that. 

Emma, they are so mean 33 isnt old your a spring chicken. I think age is all about how you look, sod that how you feel rubbish,   and emma you look young so who cares what the numbers say!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes Luc I had 2 transfered there was no sign of the other one at the 6 week scan however one of the girls on the 2nd trimester thread only had 1 at the 6 week scan and no sign of the second and at her 12 week scan was pregnant with triplets!

Gill sorry I have moved you but also left you there too have changed   

Minow I would go again without the tests if it was me, because the odds are 1-4 and you have had 1 IVF and 1 ICSI so I reckon next time is yours Mrs


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

KT- that's better

Emma- Luc is right. You look young, I however look old!!!! My sister is 37 and she looks a lot younger than me. I'm so jealous of her  

minow- Is it an egg issue with you?  If the embryos you used were good quality then I guess they should have worked. Having said that just looking at your history, you've only had one fresh go haven't you. It might be a bit early for you to be worrying about clotting and immune issues as you haven't had that many goes and you haven't lost a pregnancy. 

If you want to have the tests then have them. I suppose its better than having another go and getting a negative then wishing you had had the tests.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - you should be sorry for your me post lady    poor gill had a bfn and osika had a bfp  
Regarding your question I got my gp to do the tests and they were all free. I forced the issue with Mr C and he then gave in and told Ann to give me the list which I had done at my gp.  Although its a bit of a mare trying to get them back and I have't got a clue if they've all been done or not.  Going to collect them tonight so I'll soon find out, but for free i'mnot complaining.  Never knew about the odds before....

Sho - I'll have you know that I am quite strong considering how small I am    The strength comes from within you know  

Emma - wow 33    wish I was still 33  

Gill - good on ya for going out and enjoying yorself.  With valentines and meeting your friends it will definately cheer you up.  You can start   for england from tonight  

luc - you'll find the money from somwhere for your little one don't worry.  You've got the summer sales don't forget  

I'm like kate but at the other end of the scale, can't do carbs so whats the point in going out for dinner.  Will do some fillet steak in a pepper sauce with lots of posh veggies and make some home made chips for dh.

Did anyone just have problems posting  

Luc - make-up is a wonderful thing    emma didn't mean it really  

Sho - you don't look old


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Minow, 

We had the same discussion with mr c. We decided to go for the tests. I thought that i would rather spend the £1000 on tests than continue paying £5000 for icsi cycles which may not even work if there was something wrong we didnt know about. We also paid about the same to have Dh's dna fragmentation of his sperm tested and then the same again for more immune tests for me with mr s and then the same again for more tests for me with the argc. I think its a perosnal decision but i felt there was something more stopping us getting a bfp which we didnt kno about so i needed more tests. I think mr c's take on things is that IVF is much more down to luck than i belived. Really good luck hun with whatever you decide. 

does he think being veggie could be stopping you get pg then?  

kt, sorry i meant how many days old were your embies when transferred. were they day 2? OMG how did that happen then to that girl? how many embies did she have transferred. whats her username?

sho, im a bit worried i look old too, but never mind there are ways to get looking younger. I will stop at nothing  

Luc


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Minow

Glad the appointment with Mr C went well.  I'm not sure what to advise on the tests front although now the idea has been planted in your head, you might regret not having them done (especially if it doesn't work next go).  Personally I think we should all have these tests before we start treatment as although it's £1000, it's much cheaper than having a negative cycle.  If my FET doesn't work then I 'm pretty sure I will have the tests, if nothing else, to put my mind at rest that there is not another issue that we are currently unaware of.

Sorry that hasn't helped much has it!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I had trouble posting earlier. Said the server was down  

I'm a bit divided on the testing issue personally. Like you Luc I think there is more to my BFN's than simply "bad luck" (we'll find out more next week) but surely not everyone who doesn't get pregnant on their first attempt has immune issues  Most people take 3 goes don't they to get lucky, or have I just made that up  

I have wondered about my dh's sperm. Obviously we know he has a low count, but there is a theory that men with really low counts (less than 5 mil) stand a good chance of having genetic problems with their sperm. So what's this test you had on your husband then. Tell me more about that


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Luc she only had 2 transfered dont know her name will try and find her, a bit of a shock though.

I had 2 embies 3 day transfer as had EC on a Friday and ET on a Monday


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

When I was off yesterday I was watching home and health channel and they showed this revoluntionary injection that pumps vits all around your body and melts fat.  The women they were doing it wasn't fat at all just a bit flabby and she had a course of this treatment.  Well the difference was amazing she was soooooooo toned.  She said she felt really good inside cause of all the vits and can't believe how firm her body is.  Didn't catch the name - damn  

Sho - Great minds, I was wondering the same thing about the sperm test    I agree, but I had the tests done for peace of mind more than anything and as they were free I had nothing to loose.  Mind you if I get a bfn next time I will be heading to Mr S for the rest of the tests.  
I heard it takes the average person 3 fresh goes too....


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sho, my DH also have low count (as well as poor motility and above average abnormal ones).  When we were at UCH in London we were advised that he should have a chromosome test done before we started which we did.  Unfortunately I can't remember what it was called but I will check when I get home tonight and let you know.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Beanie  - can you pm me too please    although I guess all my dh's sperms are frozen now but still good to know I guess.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

First of all Gill I am so sorry to hear you got a BFN 
and 
Osika congrats for your BFP

I did say I hadn't been able to read through all the pages so I was sorry, so i am sorry for having missed your news and NVH, don't go   me for that!

KT thanks for your thoughts, your right about the odds and if you turn the odds of having a problem round, there's a 99% chance we wont so probably going again would be the best plan.

SHo, we are still kinda unexplained although I don't seem to be able to produce many eggs and also they thing we have a binding prob, hence the flare ICSI being our only chance. I know we've only had one full go of that (it feels like more having had the other one abandoned so late on and also the IVF as well but you are right we've really only had the one go that stood any chance of working so far and as KT said with a 1in 4 chance of it working going again seems like a good idea.
NVH, interesting that you managed to get the tests done at the GP...now that's a thought (I hope your results are ok and they've all been done ok)

Luc, I realy understand what you are saying. You do kinda get the feeling that perhaps there is more to it not working than just luck and like you we have been thinking that if we spent the £1000 and it did come up that we were that 1% then we would have saved ourselves a couple more £5000+ goes and the heart ache that can go with it. 
On the Veggie front Mr C says that he sees more vegetarians with problems than not. THe thing is that one of the things he feels very strongly about is protein levels and the fact that most plant proteins are also very high in Carbs so aren't so good....however being a bit of a forced expert on this front due to allergies I do know how to get high protein, low carb from my diet and I do! He also feels there may be more to it than that and that red meat is what is needed....of course we do all know veggies who have had umpteen children with no probs -my mil has been veggie all her life and had 5, of her five who have been veggie all thier lives they have 5 between them and I have a friend who has been veggie all her life and has 3., to list just a few...so it can be done!

Beanie, thanks for your thoughts too! Yep I know what you mean. If I am that 1% then I would kick myself for not having done them and saved time, money and heart ache.

I know compared to so many of you this may seem small and insignificant. People have been though far more than me but to each of us what we are going through is tough and all these descisions add pressure.  Just because one person has had more goes than another or been trying for longer etc etc doesn't make these steps easier or worth less worry. Maybe I'm just a born worrier. My dh says it wouldn't be me if I didn't worry about everything and our gp said we were both control freaks so maybe that's part of the problem  

Lunch time anyone?....egg for protein I think!  

Mx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sure Tash, I'll PM you both tonight when I've had a chance the hunt the paperwork out.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - OK i'll let you off just this once  
Do you think MrC is Dr Atkins in disguise    Gosh he is really up on his high horse with this protein lark, he even sh&t me up with the few carbs that I eat and made it into a big deal  
So what kinda veggie stuff do you eat thats high in protein and low in carbs then    What is swede    I've always wondered what group that fell in to  
Not all gp's will do the bloods but its worth a try....you've got nothing to loose after all.  

Thanks beanie


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Swede MUST be high carb surely  Its in the root/tubour category along with your spuds and parsnips.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well sho funny you should say that....but I always thought swede is part of the pumpkin/carrot/sqaush family    I hope not cause I am always stuffing that down my neck  

Come on all you 'google' looker uppers - which family does swede belong to


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

The swede, a fairly recent root vegetable, is thought to have originated around the 17th century in Bohemia. In 1620 a Swiss botanist described the root vegetable, believed to be a hybrid of the cabbage and the turnip. By 1664 it was growing in England. 

Popular in colder European countries, the Swede enjoyed staple status during World War II. A hardy, ruddy vegetable similar in texture to turnip, swede is readily available in many Australian greengroceries today. 

1/2 cup cooked swede is a serve, and is a: 
 Good source of vitamin C and fibre. 
 Source of folate and potassium. 
Despite their filling nature, they are low in kilojoules, with only 85kJ per 100g (2/3 cup).


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

minow, interesting i think your right if you know what yor doing on the protein front then his theory probably doesnt apply to you. 

Sho, I agree with you im sure every person who doesnt get pg straight away hasnt got immune issues. Im sure mr c would say 3 icsi and 2 fets is about right in terms of stats and luck i.e. and my luck just came up this time round. but I had an issue with the fact i had, had 8 apparently good embies and no pg. The argc said i should have been pg and there must be more to it and that was after 2 icsi and i fet. but i can see from a stats point of view you need to have 3 goes but after that im not so sure its just unlucky. I think i had one too many goes to beleive i was just unlucky. the reaosn we had dna fragmentation was cos dh has antibodies and the fantastic embryologist we saw Cherly Homa, you may have heard of her she is often on tv, said that it is possible that the antibodies can affect the dna but unlikely. she said not to have the test advised us it was so unlikey it was a problem we would be wasting our money. but having read bout it i knew that if the dna was a problem, the sperm could still make good embies but they wouldnt last long enuf for implantation, so basically the fact we had good embies didnt tell us that the dna wasnt a problem. well as usual i ignored her advice and asked for the test. she was right dh's dna were fine but at least i could stop worrying bout it. then i moved onto the fact i thought implantation was a problem and had the immune stuff. if it hadnt worked we would have had pgd to check the embryo quality.

unfortunately IF is a minefield. who knows what the answers are, i think you just have to do whats right for you.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I have a pea protein drink (funny for someone with a phobia of peas....I have to get dh to take the label off the tub for me or I can't open it! It's really high protein and very low carb. also tofu is high protein low carb...it's only when it's been made into things like sosauges etc that they mix it with stuff and the carb goes up.

The swede, a fairly recent root vegetable, is thought to have originated around the 17th century in Bohemia. In 1620 a Swiss botanist described the root vegetable, believed to be a hybrid of the cabbage and the turnip. By 1664 it was growing in England. 
BRASSICACEAE Family  The swede (B. napus) is a cross between turnip and a B. oleracea (thought to be kale), which may have occurred by chance in a Swedish medieval garden where the two species were growing side by side (the cross is very difficult to engineer on purpose!).

ANy help?!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok....

2tbsp of Swede 
GI = 72
Carbohydrate per (g) = 1
Kcals per portion = 7

7 small new potatoes
GI = 62
Carbohydrate per (g) = 27
Kcals per portion = 116

1 medium Jacket Potato
GI = 85
Carbohydrate per (g) = 22
Kcals per portion = 94

Glycaemic index and carbohydrate content of some common foods
Glycaemic index (GI) is a numerical system that tells you how fast a particular food triggers a rise in your blood sugar levels. A food with a high GI will cause a fast rise in blood sugar while a food with a low GI will bring about a slower rise.

Below the three tables (divided into high, moderate and low GI foods) give the GI values for a range of common foods.

High GI foods (GI=60-100)

So I guess I have to stay away from swede now     

Sho - just read your bit on swede and it seems ok  

Minow - you've just said the same as sho


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

btw, sho i forgtot to say my other theory is this. Having done quite alot of reading on the immune issues. there is some suggestion that the high dose fertility drugs could create immune issues, (not based on evidence). well i kind of took to believing this. could explain why immune tx seems to work for those who have had many failures! who knows! 

minow, you are the third person ive met with a phobia of peas, how starnge what is it with peas theyre so little and innocent


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Luc- thanks for that. I think because my dh's sperm are good in terms of morphology I don't think we have anything to worry about. We know why he has a low count- purely due to him being premature and having undescended testicles. If he didn't have a reason and had a low count then maybe I would worry about DNA etc, but I don't think we need to. It certainly hasn't been mentioned so far by anybody  

I agree with you on the "gut feeling" I knew there was something not right when we started ttc and it didn't work. So unusual for my family, I knew there was definitely something up. I "kow" there is something more to this for me as well. Same as you really in that we have had such good embryos put back, but I'm not going to go on and on about this with Mr R at this stage because I have to get the lap results back. He may well say blocked tube, there's your answer love. If there is nothing wrong, then I can take it further from there.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thats interesting Luc  there is method in that madness actually isn't there. there;s no doubt about it. tx absolutely ruins your body. Mine has never returned to normal completely, I don't suppose it ever will


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Minow please dont beat yourself up, I have always said it must be so much harder for unexplained as you have had to go through the Clomid, IUI, IVF and ICSI it must seem like it is never going to happen, but please dont give up but I do really believe stress has a lot to do with it and therefore would recommend some sort of D-Stress course whether its hypnotherapy, accupuncture or some other sort. So try and be stress free easier said than done I know and positive mental attitude and I am sure you will get your dream.

As much as Nigel and I have gone to hell and back compared to all our friends we know we have been very blessed in the scheme of things as we tried for 3 1/2 years to no avail, and then went to the GP in August 2005 who did some initial tests and then sent us to Miss Bateman at St Peters, who again did a couple of tests and then turned round and said 'well there is no chance of you two conceiving naturally as you have PCOS and your Hubby has vertually no count so I will put you on the NHS waiting list but its 3 & 1/2 years long or do you want to go private so she referred us to Woking in November 2005 we then had our first appointment at Woking in April 2006 and first ICSI in June and second in November so we consider ourselves VERY VERY lucky, especially after reading what we do on here and I thank every one of you everyday for all the support you have given me when I thought it wouldnt work etc etc


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - phobia on peas  

Luc/Sho - I don't think dna is a problem with my dh as he's got two kids, its just the VR that was an issue.  But its all very interesting and who really knows what these drugs do to us.  Hopefully one day in the future this tx lark will become an exact science!
I also thought that our last fresh/frozen cycle was jinxed even though our embies were first class.  The embryologist struggled to find any fit sperm and although we mad 4 grade 1's I reckon they were not that great inside and therefore didn't implant.  MrC said they can only go on what the embies look like but who knows whats going on inside the embie itself.  I hope now that we have millions in the freezer that this will not be an issue for our next cycle.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

mmmmmmm swede with butter and black pepper 

However i try to have butternut squash alot instead as it is tastes similar to swede and butter without having to add the butter


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I've got a butternut suash in the fridge, I believe I make soup out of that tomorrow


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - you just love everything    I love butternut too esp roasted...yum yum

Sho - do you roast it first before the soup - lovely  

Right i'm off to acu and to freeze my feet off


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I think I will! I hate pealing it, so I think I will probably split it in two and roast, then make the soup what do you reckon  

Enjoy your acu....and the cold...sucker!!! you won't catch me out there


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Right its really quiet work wise, so I think I will go and have a sit down  

catch you later ladies


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

I often make butternut sq soup never roasted it before though. how dyou do it like that. after its roasted them what do you boil it then or what?

bye sho


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

WN were supposed to call me today to let me know what time to take my trigger shot (based on when my IUI will be on Friday). They still haven't rung and the phone is going to answer phone when I call. Starting to panic now - do they often leave calls till this late? Worried they're all going to leave without calling me....


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Caro they will call hun, dont panic    

Osika- huge congrats hun sorry I didnt say that ealier, Im sure you will have a lovely   so many girls on here test a little early and see that wonderful line, keep    and try to relax

Thanks to Luc and Tash for your pm's today I am on the case!

WN just called me and Mr R has advised us to have some blood tests  (after me asking) they are the ones on the list you sent Tash! and also some cautionary genentic test but not yet! 

I went shopping and bought wait for it.............a pair of slippers   in the sale and a bunch of daffs, wont Neil be chuffed when I give him his £44 change


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh no, what a nightmare for you.  Keep trying them though as sometimes you can get through.  They are usually good at returning calls if you leave a message but it might not be until the end of the day (I've had the same panics before).  I think Emma has got another number you might be able to try (if she's around)

Really hope that you get to speak to someone very soon Caro.

Haha Gil, bet you look very sexy in your slippers too


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Gill and Beanie. They called so I am out of panic mode now! Doesn't take much to panic me! Injection at 6pm so off home now to panic about that instead! God I hope my DH can do this without hurting me too much. I'm very prone to fainting and so it could all be traumatic!

Gill - I never manage to spend money when I go out determined to treat myself either! Still, slippers and daffs sound nice.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ola, im back home and isnt FF slow today  

Hi minow, go with what your heart is telling you with regards to the testing i went to Mr S where Luc went as Mr R only did half the immnune tests i should of had and they all came back fine, but the ones Mr S did 2 came back 1 was very low protein s which is a blood clotting prob and nkcells which was sky high so like Luc i now have steroids and heparin to take for my next cycle and future pg  get a steak down your neck  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh Caro, I'm so pleased to hear that - what a relief.  Good luck with your injection - I'm sure you'll be fine, just try not to look  

Hi Emma, how were the rest of your meetings?  More worthwhile I hope!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening ladies

Gill- you're the last of the big spenders aren't you   a pair of slippers and some daffs!!!  At least they'll cheer you up and keep your feet warm 

Caro- glad the panic didn't last too long

Luc- I intend to roast the squash. When its roasted (don't know how long I'l, keep an eye on it) I will scoop out the flesh and make the soup that way. I won't boil it. I usually do a bit of frying to enhance the flavour. Fry the onion add stock stick in my squash season. let it cook down for a bit to get the flavours going. then I'll probably stick it in the blender to make a smooth soup.  I don't know I'll see how it goes. 

Roast chicken for tea tonight by the way....yum!!


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hmmm Sho - you're making me hungry now.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

what you having for tea Beanie?


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Ladies

I tried to post earlier but think the server was having problems   .

Caro - Glad the panic is over! My trigger shot was a nightmare - not because it hurt but because I was driving at the time and had to pull over to do it in the car. Theres me trying to mix powders and with syringe and copper knocks on the window to ask if I am okay  - not sure if he believed it was for IVF!

LOL - Mr C is a carb nazi! I got a right telling off from him about my carb in take. Apparently my one saving grace was that I was not a veggie  

Hmmm - butternut soup - sounds yummy


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

oooh - look at my bubbles - they have gone up! Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Os- that's hilarious   imagine what Mr C would say if you told him you were vegan


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I tried to get you up to 2007 this morning, but I got bored to be honest


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Chicken stir fry for me tonight Sho.  Not nearly as appealing as a roast though  

Oskira, can't believe that a copper knocked on your window.  I can just imagine  

I think I'm glad that I'm a Mr R girl as I couldn't go without my carbs!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-I wouldnt go without my carbs either Mr C can take a running jump  

Oskira-Bloody hell bet you nearly poohed your pants seeing a copper there watching you jacking up  

Sho-Roast chicken   macaroni cheese for us tonight maybe roast or stir fry tomorrow


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Blown you a few more bubbles Oskira  

Hmm, macaroni cheese sounds yummy too. 

I'm off home now girls.  Catch you all later.

xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi de hi campers

Pork chops with pears and stilton for us tonight and I have already planned my bestest king prawn pasta for Friday's tea with a nice bottle of chilled Rose, the only one advantage of a negative I guess is you can eat drink and be merry! Guilt free  


I'll get blowing too Oskira


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-That sounds yummy   where do you get your reciepes from


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Lol Mr C and his carbs!

SHo, as I'm a veggie with a lactose allergy I'm pretty close to Vegan....I can have eggs though....no wonder he despairs of me...no saving graces at all!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Off the top of my splendid little head hun  , I get the good food mag subscription as a crimbo pressie every year, I just make sure I try them all out!


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

I have followed your advice and tested again and it is still   and just as dark. So just maybe we dare to hope a little... My gp said they will do beta hcg levels for me tomorrow and monday so lets hope we see the levels double! 

Gill - you sound like such a good cook.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - leave MrC alone    Mmmmm macaroni cheese is one of my favorites  

Sho - you've got the right idea with the butternut and the soup.  It goes quite soft in the oven so easy to scrape out of its skin.  The same for swede, thats goes soft to and they both go really caramelised.

Gill - You should learn to be less extravagant lady    Your dinner sounds lovely, you're always making something a little exotic.  I reckon you should have us all round for dinner


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Whhhooops don't know what happened there but my post posted before I was ready  

Oskira - if you've just tested then its a bfp for sure and maybe two hiding out in there.  

Beanie - you can plan your weeks menu round this thread  

Gill - so glad that MrR has given you the list of bloods now so that you don't feel you have to do it on your own.  So whats with those other ones and when will he say to have them done  

Piglet - hope you're ok   

Pots - hope you're recovering well   

Sho - mmmm roast chicken yum! i'm still attacking my chicken soup  

Acu was ok today, had the heat lamp on my belly so felt really warm, could've actually nodded off today.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh and another thing...went to the doctors to pick up my results and there was a big sign on the gate saying 'closed from 12pm onwards'     Why couldn't the lady have told me this when she rang me I don't know


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right me's off......dh has just lit our lovely fire so gonna snuggle up.

Gill - have a lovely night hun and big hugs to you and dh


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oskira- I think you can relax love. If the nurse was right, you would have had a negative today or it would have at least been paler. Enjoy it now you've done it. 

gill- stilton!!  not only is it rank, but its full of calories  thats a big no no for me I'm afraid.

NVH- enjoy your night in with blokie. Mine is out tonight, tomorrow night and all day Saturday  nevermind eh! He's got next week off so we should have a nice week at least until the big op


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Os- I've blown you some more but its gonna take a lot of people to get that lot up to 2007  you better not be one of those people who comes on tells us they've got a BFP and then buggers off never to be heard of again, after all the finger action I'm giving you


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Sho- I have to admit Im can only cope with a tiny bit of stilton, I dont mind it in broc & stilton soup and the odd big fat mushroom with a tiny bit, this recipe has a little bit crumbled over NOT a wacking great slab of the stuff  

Oskira- I blew you loads, but my finger went white   so I gave up

Tash- ooo snuggle up tight matey, I hope we snowed in  and we have to stay at home in bed all snuggy tom!

Night all

Thanks for today


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Evening girls

Gill - I am so sorry honey  thinking of you xxxxxxxxxx

big hugs to everyone

Love
Tracy
x

PS - Can I be on your list as I am an "honorary Woking lady" ?


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hiya girls,
Gill...how ya doing hun, cant believe u only bought some slippers and a bunch of daffs. Love ya loads  
Luc.....great news on your scan, how amazing to see a heartbeat,  
Oskira...looks like a BFP and twins maybe for u my girl, happy testing
Hello to u all


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

All you girls talk about is FOOD FOOD and MORE FOOD.
I have just eaten sweet chilli chicken, mashed sweet potato and lots of broccoli and carrots. I now feel absolutely stuffed, May have to open a bottle of wine later to drown my sorrows when England loose tonight.
I am maybe wondering whether i should of had some additional tests done b4 this cycle, i think i will if this one doesnt work, but it will work....BE POSITIVE, i think i may buy one of those CD u lot have been talking about. Which one is better??
Wildcats...glad Matthew is back with his mummy and daddy. 
So on my own again!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ali  I bet you've gone now 

You migh benefit from tests though hun because you did get a BFP didn't you? Might be worth asking 
Tracy- you certainly are an honourary Woking lady 

Gill- I love cheese but I'm fussy about which ones. I don't do brie for example, and I don't like blue cheese. My favourite is white stilton with mango and ginger. yummy with biccies

Had my roast and it was delish even if I do say so myself.


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi Girls

Gill - so sorry to see you got a bfn hun   Take care and enjoy your chops x

Oskira - Congratulations on your   - sounds like a proper positive to me as you are only testing 2 days early!

Wildcats - so glad you are getting comfort from having Matthew with you 

Luc - great news about your scan - hopefully you can relax and enjoy now!

Minow - i would go for the tests - £1000 is a lot but much less than anotherf £5K down the pan. I've had them doneafter only 1 failure as i knew i would regret it if i didnt get a bfp next time around.

Big  to everyone!!

I'm at woking tommorow so hopefully will get some idea of dates  - if we get there that is with all the snow  -  have got my follow up with Mr S next week and hoping to get my thrombophilia screen back tommorow - all the immune stuff has come back normal so far!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sho i am still here.
Hi Hatser


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya hatster 

What is the thrombophilia for? I'm glad the other tests have come back normal so far though


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Blimey! just seen my bubbles - i'm sure i only had a few hundred last time i looked!! Cheers girls   
Hi Ali - u driven past me lately?!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi Sho - thrombo screen is same as clotting screening - abnormal results can cause miscarriage rather than implantation problems but wanted to get the whole lot checked for peace of mind!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Cheers Hatster- just had a look on google actually. I've got to be tested for anticardiolipins and lupus so looks like MR R has got me covered  

ALi you've disappeared again!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

No i am back, just checking me bank account.
Hatser i havent been past u recently as mum and dad have been on holiday. We will have to meet up at Bourne Valley Garden Centre for coffee one day.
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

has anyones screen gone funny?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

ooh its gone back now. Very strange  all the colour went off and it was just like a html screen. Odd


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Mines fine....you need your eyes tested


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Mines ok too  !

Thats a good idea Ali  - you never know we might be on the 2ww together - when you due to start?


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Beginning of March....not long to go


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ooh yes, not long now. Will this be a fresh one for you?


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

oooh you never know then!
right off to cook my fishcakes..
laters ladies


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry Sho...got to go, mums on phone she has just got back from her hols so will be on there awhile.
Chat soon.
xxxxx


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I had a great day visiting a friend in Kent today; just as well that we'd prearranged today rather than tomorrow as I'd have been sad not to have been able to go because of snow. My pet worms were delivered this morning with my other garden bits and bobs so I'll have a jolly time tomorrow playing with them. I hope the snow doesn't kill off all the   coming through  

Gill - I'm very disappointd for you hun and really hoped it was a test too early      I always fancied seeing Riverdance - hope oyu have a wonderful time  

Sho - my friend had her afro hair straightened then highlighted which looks great. She's had plaited extensions before. Isn't it strange how we all want hair we haven't been born with   

Luc - it must have been fantastic to see the baby's heartbeat - how exciting!!   

Oskira -          Maybe test again on Friday as its your official day just to put your mind at ease?

Nibbles - hope ET went ok for you today   

Miss TC - groovy photo    What a handsome couple   My friend recently rang me up to say she's been arrested for being the most ugly person in the south, so I had to go down to the cop shop to proove them wrong so they'd let her go  .         brilliant weight loss - keep going   

NVH - hows the arm?

Caro - good luck for friday  

Pots - hope you're making a speedy recovery and not giving the nurses a hard time    

Emma - sounds like you're being a right busy bee !

Beanie - hows the milk intake going?

Wildcats -   I'm glad Matthew is now home to rest. He'll never be forgotten.   

Hello to Myra, Monkey, Barney, Fingers, Hatster, Minow, Angie, Ali and everyone I accidentally forgot to mention


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for all my bubbles!

sho - finger action   you wont get rid of me that easily! 

I am feeling very left out in the food stakes so I thought I would tell you all that I had carrot and ginger soup for dinner - and I'd love to say that I made it myself but I merely opened the carton.  

Take care & chat to you all tomorrow!

Hello Piglet -  I am holding thumbs that you will get your BFP on Friday.


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks hun


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

BBpiglet7 said:


> My friend recently rang me up to say she's been arrested for being the most ugly person in the south, so I had to go down to the cop shop to proove them wrong so they'd let her go  .


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tracy-ofcourse you can be honoury woking girl KATE REDO THE LIST WITH TRACY ON IT PLEASE 

Piglet-We have missed you come back soon  

Ali-Hi ya sweetie, me,you and tash will be on the 2ww together we should meet up   

Hatster-Let me know how the follow up goes  

Oskira-Mmmmm who is the soup made by   im sure you have a BFP honey so keep  

Hello hello to everyone else i cant be arsed to do personals as too tired   but love you all


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

gill so sorry about your result    - enjoy your vino tonight 






oskiria  well done with your bfp  


piglet lots of luck for you   don't put the wormies outside tonight! mine have a snug wrap on them to keep them from freezing   

sho hope the op goes well  

nvh thanks for asking about the worms   they are sort of hibernating this time of year - me too if i lived outside   

luc great news about your scan  

nibbles hope the transfer went good  

hello to everyone else   bedeeebyes is calling brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr its cold


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Gill * -  really gutted for you, was really hoping this was going to be your time.

*Karen* - Got my CD today, not listened to it yet  DH will think I am mad!  You never know tho!

*Minow* - I guess we are in a similar position as we are also unexplained. After 2 BFNs we were thinking about having tests done but tbh just went with Mr R and he felt there were things we culd/should change for next time so we are just hoping that these changes will make all the difference. I would be tempted to just go for another tx and see but only you know if you will look back and say I wish I'd had the tests...Difficult one, I'd say just go with your gut feeling. Hope that helps (probably not tho!!)

Hi to Monkeylove, Sho, NVH, Emma, KT, Alisha, Nibbles, Luc, Piglet, Ali, Oskira, Hatster, Tracy, Wildcats, Beanie, Saz, Caro, Myra (hope you are doing OK hon) and everyone else! Wow the list is loooong now!!!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all, WOW there's a lot of snow this morning!

Gill -   I'm sorry it didn't work for you this time hun

Piglet - fingers crossed for you today!  

Wildcats - hope you're ok  

Hi to everyone else  

we had two embies transferred yesterday, a 7-cell and a 4-cell. Mr R said they were excellent quality so that made us feel a bit better  
They are all so nice at Woking, we stayed for ages afterwards chatting with the nurses


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning lovely Woking ladies

Just a suggestion for your next "Avator Theme" - why dont you all put pictures up of when you were liccle babies/toddlers!  

Love and hugs to all
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning all on this snowy morning

A couple of quick things before I have to work again...this is getting a habit!  

On the worm front. We've had a wormery for years now and they must be wrapped up nice and warm over the winter so probably not the best time to set one up. If you have to though then make sure they have lots of organic matter to snuggle into and wrap them (not individually you understand!) up in fleece to keep them really really warm and then don't keep opening it up to see how they are doing, just trust that they will be ok and open up when the weather is much warmer. You know you can put almost anything in, even meat apparently but avoid citrus skin and onion as they don't like that. We use an ordinary compost over the winter and worms the rest of the time and always have huge amounts of compost.
We have never had to replace the worms in the srping...they hibernate very happily.

On the "Avator Theme" there's no way I can do a baby piccie of me as no one took any! No joke, they seriously didn't...there are absolutely no piccies of me as a baby....It will be interesting if we ever do have a baby as I'll never know if it looks like me as a baby! At least the piccie of my fluffly babies is of them as babies...that will have to do i guess!

Nibbles - yay for your embies....keep them snuggled in with all this snow around!   .....bit like looking after the worms I guess....wrap up warm and feed them up....and you can't peep at them even if you wanted too! he he he  

Right, quick shower and then on with the work I guess  

lol to all

Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Wow how lovely looking is the snow out there and its still coming down here









Tracy-Could be a good idea although i think my mum has all my baby pics and i dont speak to her anymore 

Nibbles-Well done on having some fantastic embies onboard


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning All.

DH did my trigger shot last night for IUI. 1st time injecting me so feels like a big hurdle. It was just fine! phew.

Working from home today given the snow. Hope anyone who is going to WN today gets there ok.

Caro


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all! <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F63%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Tracy that would be a good idea except my mom has all my pics and she won't part with them for love nor money 

Caro- well done on your jab

Nibbles- congrats on having a successful transfer.  that everything will work out great.

Piglet- have you been tempted to test yet?

hiya Alisha, minow, Barney and everyone else I have missed out 

Another quiet work day for me unfortunately  Yet again I've done all my house work and no business stuff to do  I'm waiting for people to send deposits the lazy buggers. Its not difficult is it!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

LOVING THE SNOW   MY SCHOOL IS CLOSED  YEAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Well done Alisha!!!!!

I bet that's cheered you right up!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

It did! I even had myself a little dance at 7am to celebrate


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm really bloody bored today. I've been far too ifficient and now I have nothing to do!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Get out and have a stomp about  ( I know you don't like the cold but can you make an exception for snow?!!)

I Will *definately * be going out to have a stomp about!! Its a good 4" here


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D4%252F4%255F11%255F10%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









absolutely NOT!!!!!! I won't be going out until its gone love!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

oooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh I LOVE IT! I feel so excited!! (its a little worrying  ) I've begged dp to come home early so we can go PLAY! snowball fights, toboganing and general stommping about  

its so beautiful too - shall go for a walk and take some piccys of the countryside


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Alisha you are clearly insane   I hate it. I can't do the cold I seize up in it. Its one of the reasons I left the Army, I can't function in the cold. Dh says I hit the standby button and close down   Then it takes me ages to reboot   No, I will be remaining indoors today


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Alisha I've blown you some more bubbles, but I'm struggling to get you up to 2007!!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

WOW!   thank you me dear -that bubble finger must be aching!   
I know i don't think i'll make that   you'll get RSI !


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

i had a go at Oskiras yesterday but she only about 2 so I didn't get very far. little and often is the only way I think


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning all

Caro, really glad that your injection went okay last night.  Great practice for IVF but lets hope that you won't need it  

Alisha, oh you lucky thing.  Have fun playing in the snow.

Sho, I don't blame you for staying indoors.  I'm working from home today as I don't think I would even be able to get out of my road.  Looks like I might have to cancel my hair appointment now.  Maybe it's a sign that I'm not supposed to have it cut!!!

Morning Emma, are you venturing into work today?

Nibbles, great news on your embryos.  Hope you are tucked up in the warm today.  

Hi Miss TC, Minow, Piglet and anyone else that's out there


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

I've blown you a few bubbles too Alisha.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Don't bottle out Beanie....CUT CUT CUT!!!!!

I've occupied myself by downloading somesmoocie songs for me and dh for valentines night


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning my dogs are lovely the snow they think it is great fun.

Had a good result at darts last night won 9-2

Alisha why do they shut schools as the main roads are all clear so surely it is better for them to be in schools than on the streets and the poor parents that then last minute have to sort out childcare I dont understand it

Sho I LOOOOOVVVVVEEEE the snow but I hate the slush

Yes Mistress Emma I will add Miss TC to the list


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Wow the snow is pretty bit boy its it crap going out in it  

Sho - I know exactly where you are coming from, I hate the cold and would never even think about going some where cold on hols.  Don't know how you survived in the army    You got any good dvd's to watch....oooh a nice sauna would be great today eh! That will be me tomorrow - yayyyyyyyyyyy

Nibbles - congrats on getting two fab embies transferred, wrap up warm won't ya and keep that belly all snug   

Piglet - glad you had a lovely day, arms find thanks....althoug still got dressing on it so not sure how its looking underneath.  Going away for the weekend and want to take advantage of their spa so though I would leave the waterproof dressing on.

Caro - well don on the jab

Minow - Might have known you'd have a wormery    They sound like your pets  

Alisha - Lucky thing you staying at home today

beanie - Hmmmm working from home eh! more like chatting on FF  

Kate - well done on the darts

Roast Pork and the trimmings for my lunch today - yum!

Take it was to everyone who has to venture out


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies 

Anyone know what has happened to Gretel as she was due to start in January and we haven't heard from her?

 Waiting for Appointments 

Sumei - First appointment end of January
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Potsworth - 1st Appointment 31st May Expected start date beginning of June
Taragon with Nick Brook
MT - 1st Appointment in June

 Waiting to Start 

Miss TC Waiting for a Doner Match
Gretel - Starts January
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb
Hatster Feb/March
Minow March
Monkeylove IVF May/June
Scaredy Cat
Strawbs
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
Citygirl
ballimac
Alisha
BarneyBear
Jules77
babydreams219
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 

Beanie35
Emerald
Myra FET 
Angie 
AliPali - ICSI Short Protocol 
Gill 

 On 21 day wait to start TX 

Emma74 DR Starts 10th Feb
Karen 1975 DR Starts 13th Feb, EC 19th Mar, ET 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
BendyBird DR Starts 14th Feb, EC 19th Mar Et 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr

DownRegging

Fingersarecrossed started 1st Feb
NVH started 4th Feb, EC 9th mar, ET 12th Mar

Stimming

Caro01 IUI Insemination due to take place 9th Feb

 2WW PUPO !! 

BBpiglet7 2 Embies on board Test Day 9th Feb
Nibbles - ET 7th 2 Embies 7cell & 4 Cell Test Day 21st Feb

 Waiting for First Scan -  

Oskira CONGRATULATIONS  

 Beans on Board 

Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007 
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007 

 Woking Babies 

Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 

 Please can anyone let me know any updates and changes and when you are due to start treatment or if you are waiting for AF etc as there are so many of us I am not sure where everyone should be.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Kt keep your hair on   I'm in adult ed!

beanie ta!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

beanie/sho i didn't do the 8!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Alisha I was asking in generally as so many schools seem to be shut and I cant understand why


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kaet - I think its to do with the heating in schools & shortage of teachers, so they just close them automatically.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

I think if a large proportion of the teachers can't get in they close the school - its probably a health and safety thing too - but tbh i didn't ask why just YAHOOOED!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Alisha  I know!! I even asked people nicely not to give me any and to leave it on 2007. I can't work out whether its because people like me so they've given me more bubbles or whether they don't and want to p*ss me off!   Oh well.....

KT- Apparetly they have to have a certain ration of teachrs to children, so if a teacher can't get in, or they can't get supply to cover, then by law they have to shut the school.  Or so they said on the radio this morning.  we need more flexible working for families in this country then it wouldn't be such a big deal for people to work from home for the day.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

nvh are you getting your results today?

i'm seeing the doc later too (hopefully to find the missing ones   )


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Alisha, you're at 2007 bubbles now!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 2007 bubbles        thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

team effort did it!!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks ladies!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

see ya later ....off to play   and a little work too  

have a nice day


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Alisha - Hopefully I will be able to get them after work or if not in the morning before I travel to the midlands.  Then its the saga of seeing if they're all there    Enjoy your play


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash good luck traveling to the Midlands as your heading towards the worst of the traffic.

The snow is melting fast here


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im in the office doing work for a change  

Well its still falling heavily at home and work and not looking like its melting  
The good thing is my sales meeting in Watford tomorrow has been cancelled  
But going to Crawley to to a tendor with my boss

Alisha-Good luck at the dr's and have fun in the snow  

Tash-Hope they results are ready for you hun, have a safe drive later  

Caro-Well done on your jab and good luck for your stuffing tomorrow   

Sho-Make me a cake   that will give you something to do

Beanie-I was going to work at home today too u lucky begger but i cant as too much to do for a change   go and get your hair cut NOW  

Kate-Sorry


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Greetings Peoples


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Piglet where you been   how you diddling


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

yes Piglet.....any news?


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I've been a busy ikkle bee going to see friends, and I don't know how I ever had time t ogo to work - I could get used to this staying at home milarky!

Tash - drive carefully tomorrow and have a brilliant weekend

Nibbles - congrats on being PUPO!    Take it easy now hun and try to enjoy the time. Are you still working or have you taken the time off?

Caro - well done on doing your jab - first hurdle done and dusted  

Alisha - did you make a snow man? Hope the results have come back ok  

Minow - I thought I'd knit my worms little jumpers and bobble hats - what d'you reckon?

Emma - hows you?

I did a sneaky test on Tuesday


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I did 2 more yesterday and 2 more today to be sure and have had 5 positives


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Piglet - And....? (have I missed something here   )

I'm at home today but only because of the snow, can't risk slipping and actually breaking my knee


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

woohoo that's fab, congratulations!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Piglet-Wohhho Bfp         

Any symptoms


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

BBpiglet7 said:


> Minow - I thought I'd knit my worms little jumpers and bobble hats - what d'you reckon?


I see them more in body warmers personally! 

I was going to add and but I see now.....


BBpiglet7 said:


> I did 2 more yesterday and 2 more today to be sure and have had 5 positives


I reackon Congrats must be in order then! Yay!!

Minow x


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Aawww thanks  

No symptoms whatsoever apart from looking very fat. I'll have to go and buy some decent clobber to go to work in on Monday   I suppose my (.)(.) are slightly tender, but nothing else.

How are you Emma? Minow? 

Nibbles - is your knee still painful?


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Wohoooooo, many many congratulations Piglet.  You're gonna be a mummy again  .  You must all be so delighted.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Piglet-Bet d/h is over the moon   ahhhh how are the big brothers bet there really happy and lil sis  

Im fine thanks piglet


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Piglet- CONGRATULATIONS whats with this drip drip drip information man  I have to scroll down half a page to find anything out, just bloody get on and blurt it out!!

By the way, your silence was dead give away  

seriously well done


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey thanks Beanie  

DH is like a dog with 2 tails  

How are you?

Emma - lil sis is pleased. I haven't told the boys as yet because they're all out at the moment and know my official date is tomorrow, so I may tell them tonight. I have to take DH round to MIL tomorrow so HE can tell her, as this may be the only time she'll hear it and it must come from him

Whats for lunch? 

Thanks Sho - has your cold all gone now?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

basically Piglet yes! I am more or less cured of my illness  Its taking ages to get rid of the last bits of snot and chestiness though 

My mom insists that I tell her before I tell anyone else  I think I will tell everyone I meet from test day   then I'm gettting that t shirt I told NVH about that willread, "I'm pregnant so f*** off!"


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Beanie someone has tipped over 2007!!!  and you Piglet


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Piglet I cant believe you are so calm and cool about it all

Congratulations sweetie now the fun really begins....

It is looking like Woking is really starting to live up to its number 2 staus this year


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies 

Anyone know what has happened to Gretel as she was due to start in January and we haven't heard from her?

 Waiting for Appointments 

Sumei - First appointment end of January
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Potsworth - 1st Appointment 31st May Expected start date beginning of June
Taragon with Nick Brook
MT - 1st Appointment in June

 Waiting to Start 

Miss TC Waiting for a Doner Match
Gretel - Starts January
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb
Hatster Feb/March
Minow March
Monkeylove IVF May/June
Scaredy Cat
Strawbs
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
Citygirl
ballimac
Alisha
BarneyBear
Jules77
babydreams219
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 

Beanie35
Emerald
Myra FET 
Angie 
AliPali - ICSI Short Protocol 
Gill 

 On 21 day wait to start TX 

Emma74 DR Starts 10th Feb
Karen 1975 DR Starts 13th Feb, EC 19th Mar, ET 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
BendyBird DR Starts 14th Feb, EC 19th Mar Et 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr

DownRegging

Fingersarecrossed started 1st Feb
NVH started 4th Feb, EC 9th mar, ET 12th Mar

Stimming

Caro01 IUI Insemination due to take place 9th Feb

 2WW PUPO !! 

Nibbles - ET 7th 2 Embies 7cell & 4 Cell Test Day 21st Feb

 Waiting for First Scan -  

Oskira CONGRATULATIONS  
BBpiglet7 CONGRATULATIONS  

 Beans on Board 

Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007 
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007 

 Woking Babies 

Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 

 Please can anyone let me know any updates and changes and when you are due to start treatment or if you are waiting for AF etc as there are so many of us I am not sure where everyone should be.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-PMSL can imagine you with that on a t/shirt  

Piglet-Ahhh bless him he must be so excited  

Lunch today is macaroni cheese from last nights dinner, 1 plum and a pear and some water and pickled onion space raiders  

What you having  

Kate-You and your list   woking are on a roll atm hope it bloody carries on


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm doing okay thanks Piglet - not as good as you though  

Who is the phantom bubble blower then?!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bet the blower is Tracy   

Yeah piglet your so calm about it


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't know Beanie 

Emma- I think we should all get one  I love macaroni cheese. Did you have it west indian style, seasoned to death and in the oven?  Or traditional in a pan with the sauce. I like it any way it comes personally. Love pasta, love cheese, what can be better


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Firstly, congratulation Piglet!    well done, you must be on  

I am off today, yes, I am one of those teachers whose school is closed WOOO HOOOO!!!    The reason that so many schools are closed is that while a lot of children may live close by many staff don't and I guess it comes down to health and safety as NVH said as they can't have a full school of children and only 2 teachers! Our heating packed in yesterday too so I kind of had an idea we would be shut. 

Have been out with DH (he is working from home today!) to walk the dog and it is lovely outside. You should get wellied up and get out there Sho!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks KT   I've got piles already  

I'm not sure why I've been so laid back - its not like me at all  

No idea whats for lunch - probably some apricot wheat things straight outta the box   and a pear

Thanks barney


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- Piglet is calm because its old hat.  She's had loads of em. At least you won't have to worry about the labour, you know whats coming and you'll barely have to push    

I reckon she was just being nice and descreit about it. Sensitive times and all that eh!  nice one piggy wiggy though


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Barney- you're mad. nothing will get me out there today. I've even made my business partner come to me this afternoon  I don't even own a pair or wellies  there's my excuse, if I don't own suitable attire, I can't be made to go out in it 

Piglet- never been a fan of apricot  Pears are too grainy for me. Just had a great big hunk of pineapple though  yummy!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Speaking of piles, Emma was it you who had that thing hanging out your **** a while back


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks Sho   Have you decided what to do with your hair by way of style, colour etc?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Yeap it was me with the pile hanging out but it went within a week    macaroni was made in the pan then stuck under the grill to crisp up the cheese on top  


Barney-You should of had a sh&g in the snow made snow angels


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I really hope for us all that Woking are on a roll now! 

I'm fine BBP, by the way! Just rushed off my feet with work. Just been ringing some couples to discuss what they want for their weddings. I'm in London Tomorrow, Bristol Saturday, Exeter Wed and Thur, could have been flying off to Chile today if I hadn't had to turn the tour down for treament  

Must be nearly time for lunch surely?!

SHo, can't believe how that cold hung around for you...poor you. Best off staying in out of this weather if you've been poorly anyway!!

NVH, having missed out on so much chat...what did you do to your arm?

doh...phone going again
Mx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Congratulations Piglet - great news!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks Caro  

Blimey Minow - you get around a bit - in the nicest possible way of course   

Its Chile enough here for all of us I reckon


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Yay, another booking for 2008....get fully booked up and that way I'm more likely to have a baby...sods law and all that....do you like my logic?!
Mx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

If I dont update the list quick enough emma you tell me off  

We have loads of you due to start tx in the next few weeks so loads more BFP's to be had before Easter I reckon


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Piglet


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I have to go and do some ironing now, so have a good rest of day, and I'll catch you all later


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Yo!

I'm home!  

I had the operation on Tuesday.  They aspirated **2 litres** of fluid from the cysts    .  My ovaries were conserved    (happy tears) and my tummy is now soft and flat (well almost!)  I have lost 9lbs!!  The Consultant did a fantastic job, as did the doctors and recovery nurses.  Unfortunately the nurses on the ward were, as usual, really rude and unhelpful and really made my stay almost unbearable   with it being such an emotional and nerve racking time as it is    .  But i'm home now!  I have a follow up appointment in one month and the next few months will determine whether the cyst return so fingers crossed they won't!  

I'm very very sore and resting on the sofa with DH nursing me so i'm just looking forward to getting back to TTC.  We'll be trying naturally until our IVF in May (miracles may happen!) I'm CD6 (please see my snazzy new ticker!) and wil be starting OPK's on day 15 according to Clearblue.  It's something to be excited about and concentrate on till IVF anyway!

Thanks for all your good lucks and well wishes, it really meant alot.  I'm just here to say hello and goodbye.  I will be resting for the next week or so and should be up to coming back on next week sometime and as Sho said i won't need to nap half way through the day!  So I haven't read back everything because that would be a tall order but;

Gill- So sorry for your BFN, big hugs for you  
Emma- Did i miss your birthday?  33 now aren't you?  Thats not old at all Hun, You look younger than i do anyway from your photo and there is 9 years between us. 2 days to go till D/R!  
NVH- How is D/R going?    
Sho- Glad you are feeling better now, not long till the lap, i've had one too and i'd suggest peppermint tea to help with any trapped gas in your body.  I had it in my back and the tea really helped.  You will be fine  
Luc- Congrats on the scan, can't express how pleased i am for you Hun  
Oskira- Congrats to you and DH!  Wonderful news!  
Piglet- C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S OMFG i'm so pleased for you.  5 positives!  Big hug for you lady     

Hi to Nibbles, Cheesy, The Wildcats, Minow, KT, Alisha, Ali, Saz, Tracy, Monkeylove, Hatster, Barney Bear, Babydreams, Myra, Beanie, Caro, Karen and Bendy!

Be back soon!
xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

The forecast for tomorrow in Chile is 30 C with light winds and sunny forecast for here tomorrow is 8 C and cloudy    If Woking can't fit me in in March I will not be a happy bunny missing out on that for nothing! 

Mx

Pots, glad you're home safe and sound and dh is looking after you. Rest up well and everything crossed they stay away this time. 9lbs is amazing...what a relief!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I dunno go for lunch and come back to another BFP! 

Piglet - congratulations   have you told lil sis yet    Can't believe how calm you are.  It just goes to show you that most of us wrap ourselves up in cotton wool and from the sounds of your last two weeks, you been quite active for a 2ww'er...what with the cycling an all!  And if I must say been shoving everything and anything down ya gob too   
A lesson to us all me thinks girls!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope WN is on a roll.... 2 bfp's in one week!!  bring it on!!!!!!!

Sho - Now macaroni pie (west indian) style is one of my favs, we usually have it with stew chicken and it is the best.  We don't put seasoning in ours just milk, eggs, butter, macaroni and loads of cheese, then bake til top is all crispy.....Yum yum and yum!!!!!!!!

Minow - can just see your worms in a cat suit  

Barney - luck you having the day off too...your walk with dh sounds all romantic  

Emma - hope you warmed up your macaroni cheese in the micro!

I've just had roast pork, swede and cabbage!   

Oh by the way there's a card lady in our canteen selling hand made cards funny enough and there's on that says 'preggers' on it and I wanted to buy it for me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Thats excellent news   so the consultant wasnt that bad after all   2litres of fluid and 9lbs lost   well done lady   and no my birthday is next saturday (in case anyone wants to buy me anything nice)  

Piglet-Dont do too much ironing now  

Tash-Had macaroni pie on Barbados lovely   ahh you should of bought the card as a goal to look forward too


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

WIll someone tell me what NVH did to her arm?


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello Pots - nearly missed you. Thanks hun.   I'm glad that you're home and back in your own bed to snuggle DH. Here's hoping everything settles down nicely  

Tash - thanks.   you're gonna be farting swede and cabbage stink all afternoon   lil sis is very pleased. I think I'm calm because i'm not at the office which I hate   I haven't strained myself at all even though I've been out and about. And I've done poos every single day at 9am just before my botty bombs, which is unheard of for me   Drinking more water certainly helps flush the sh*t outta your system  

Catch u later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

She had a grisly cyst thing dug out of it


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Emma....nice!

Oh and NVH my worms only have the best fleece...I let them make their own outfits out of rotting vegetable matter!  

Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - so glad that you are back safe and sound and with two ovaries in tact.  Ooooh I remember my ttc naturally days...seems like a life time
ago now    Can't believe all that fluid cam out and you lost 9lbs!   You rest up and take it easy and we'll look forward to seeing you in full swing shortly.

Emma - going to buy it now   macaroni pie is 'simply the best'  It wasn't a cyst  

Piglet - can't believe you're ironing when there are far more important things to be celebrating    Well all I can say is that you've done more normal things on your 2ww that most and going for a poo at 9am without fail is an achievement for sure, esp before bum bullets.  I though pg was meant to make you constipated or is that later on  

Minow - sorry, I had a fibrious reaction to a bite removed on monday.  It was a little brown lump on my arm and had it taken out under local     apparanlty it was the size of an olive but white


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

NVH, even if not a cyst, same reaction....nice!  

And on that note....lunch time now yay!
Bye for now
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Bloody cyst fibroid thing all the bloody same   still an alien in your arm isnt it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

ok you're right    alien


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Afternoon all

Just skim read the last few pages so sorry if I miss anything important!

Piglet - congratulations, that's fantastic news  .  I'm so happy for you x  Two in a week, I hope this is a start of many BFP's !!!

Pots - glad you're home saf and sound and that operation went well.  9lbs as well - that's a result  

Hi Barney - got mine yesterday but haven't listened to it yet either.  even my mum and sister laughed but who cares, I'll take any help I can get!!  Lucky you and Alisha getting the day off  

Me and my colleague made it but surprise surprise our lazy g*t of a boss 'couldn't get his car out of the drive...'  Year right  

Hope the weather clears up a bit tonight as I'm off to Woking tomorrow to pick up drugs and get a lesson ininjecting.  Bizzarely I'm really excited  

Hello to Tash, Emma, Kate, Sho, Minow and anyone else out there lurking!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots - Welcome back hun   So glad you were able to preserve your ovaries I know you were worried about that. 9lbs lost  at least that is something good that has come out of it  Well enjoy all the sex. Lets hope you won't need any tx. 

Piglet- do you want to come over and do my ironing? I've been good recently keeping the pile down so there isn't that much.... honest!

Just had rank omelette coz I was starving!!! 

NVH- yep! macaroni cheese rocks!!! We usually put a little seasoning in it though. I don't know, mom does it  I'm too lazy    I do easy West Indian food that I can whack in my dutchie and leave all day, come back and its beautiful.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-I reckon you should do a west indian evening and we can all come around and eat you out of house and home  

Karen-I was excited about my jabbing lesson too


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

gaaah I am so bored, going   here. My knee still hurts like h*ll so I can't really do much. Was going to go into work today but took one look at the snow and decided against it. Don't want to fall over and break it!!
My house is full of builders cos the insurance claim works have finally begun, today the decorator is here to work on the rooms we're having done as "extras" and he is a real chatter box....  
I can't get away from him unless I permanently park myself on the sofa  
Can feel a headache coming on...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nibbles-Tell him the shut the f&ck up go on i dare you


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

the best comment today was when my decorator found out I'm from Sweden and he said: "I once did a job for a lady who was from the Netherlands".

Hmm. Eh   Don't really see the connection there do you?  

Aah I have 2 fluffy cats on my lap now, they are so sweet! They had a ball this morning running around in the snow and came in covered in it from head to toe


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Stupid man   my cats tip toed out to the door step and looked at each other and run back in Henry shouting something to D/f not sure what though


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - I couldn't do without my dutch pot...I think my mom puts a little seasoning in hers.  She makes her own green seasoning and share's it out to me and my sisters.  I always put it on my roast chicken and its lovely!  Not to mention season all my west indian dishes in it.  Trini's and west indians a like can't do anything without seasoning    My mum puts it in everything even though she might be making chinese, idian, english etc etc  

Karen - you got lots to be excited about....jabbing is great  

Emma - bought the card like you said  

Nibbles - your builders a bright spark eh    hope your leg gets better soon.

My acu guy told me yesterday that one of his patients is a sex therapist and she told him that if women have probs having orgasms to wear socks    This all came about cause I was asking about me having cold feet and he said most women have bad circulation cause they loose blood every month.  I said men must have found this out a long time ago as they are known for waearing socks     not my man ofcourse, its normally me....there's me thinking I was an expert in orgasms and all the time it was my socks


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all   chilly enough for ya!

Piglet-       well done you! Im really pleased for you!  

Pots- nice to have you back, you will feel like a new woman soon, I bet you are sooo relieved, its all out of the way!

Hi to everyone   I will be back later,I have to venture out in the snow again now, and btw it drives me bonkers that the whole sodding country comes to a grinding halt cos of some snow, its quite simple really, set your clock half hour early, warm and clear your car properly and drive like a sane person AND FINALLY BLOODY WELL GET ON WITH IT! tommorrow will be worse its chucking it down with rain here now so its gonna be icy icy!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Pmsl   i wonder if there is any truth in it   i have cold feet and heavy a/f's so he could be right 


Gill-pmsl you do make me smile with your comments of the day   whats for dinner tonight then....you did say yesterday didnt you but i cant rememeber


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

NVH said:


> there's me thinking I was an expert in orgasms and all the time it was my socks


    

Piglet- congratulations ! Very happy for you and your family  

Keep up the good work Woking!

Gill i pm'd you 

Hellloo snowy ladies!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Are you out making snowmen  

My chlymidia (sp) results are back so picking up a print out this afternoon   smear can be up to 6wks   called woking and they said as long as i have had it done and all my other smears have been normal it will be ok   phew i was worried as i didnt want anymore broom action up there i couldnt take it


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks Guys!



xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Porsche's top came i got the biggest size and i couldnt even get it over her head   she is so stocky with a big head and neck, so i have to go home and weigh her and the lady i bought it off will get me a smallish dog one


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - you say it how it is lady    It is true this country can't deal with anything.....what for din dins then    wrap up warm  

Emma - glad your chl tests are back, thought that took longer than a smear    dh is getting mine tonight so will have to photocooy them on monday and then post them to WN.  Is porsche a lady boy pussy  

Hey bendy - hows it going  

Pots - are you peeking at us


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

hello

Been having such a busy morning have not had time to logon 

Have just skim read (you guys chat alot!) but see that Piglet got a   . That is such great news.    . I am so thrilled for you!

Will do personals once I have waded through all the pages!

Os


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im ok thanks, hope you are too  

Ems i made a spanking snowman at work with my little monkies....  ohh how  i was cold, i think i have broken my hands forever, they are still red and stinging!  We were out all bloody morning! !    What did you buy your pussy?

What is everyone having for dins tonight..need some inspiration!!

B.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Stir fry for me   i bought my cat a pink top   but its too small  

Tash-Watch it    i was going to say something then but i better not


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

A pink top


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - come on tell me what you was going to say or are you a chicken    come on I can take it honest  

Bendy - sorry can't help you on din dins....our pro cooks seem to have gone awol...Sho & Gill come out come out where ever you are  
Did you wear gloves    Oooh just remember'd I got some hand warmers for christmas - wooohooo!!


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

oh bugger - just lost my post  

Pots - glad op went well
Nibbles - great result with the embies
Emma - a top for your cat   mine wont even wear collars
NVH - hows the arm? and the jabbing?

If this weather continues I am going to have to get the ski gear out of the loft - ahhh thermals. I hate the cold - we have our central heating cranked up to 26 as I am always cold.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-pmd you  

Oskira-I am always cold too


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oskira - arm is doing fine, seems to have eased up on the pain    I'm was in my thermals last night under my tracy bottoms and sweatshirt...just call me sexy    

Emma -


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Whats Tracy bottoms     do you mean trakky  

Right im going to the dr's to get my results then home be online when im back

Love you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

yeh I meant trakky bottoms   no offence tracy  

See ya later em


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi guys,

Just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS Piglet!!! xxxxx

Lots of love Angie xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im a terrible fertility friend as i dont know ........what results is Emsy getting??


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm back!!  sorry business partner turned up had to do big business baby  Actually we were discussing a Wedding Fayre 

NVH- I nicked my moms dutchie when I went to university, but she managed to nick it back when I joined the Army. I got her to buy me one for xmas though so I have my own now, and its great. Still not seasoned properly yet, a bit sticky still but everything tastes better in it. 

Emma- I meant to ask you the other day where you got your cat beds from. I've thrown out a poece of furniture that my cats loved to sit under and now they are lost walking round the house moaning, so I think I may have to get them something nice to replace it 

Hi to everyone else. I skimmed though the lst lot and didn't spot anything interesting


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bendy - emma's picking up her chladmia test...I spell that differently every time I write it  

Angie - is that you in that pic....you look beautiful.  Doesn't look like you need the treadmill there  

Sho - wedding fare's are a great idea....I used to go them a lot.  Where did you mum get the dutch pot from, I need a bigger one


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

This time tomorrow I will be relaxing in my lovely hotel......I might say to dh that this could be our early valentines pressie to each other   The rest of the family aren't turing up til Saturday so we'll have a romantic day in the spa, lunch and dinner and then to bed for some hard core nooky    My af better not show  
Think of me tomorrow won't you when I am in the spa pampering myself


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Yo!

Oh it's good to be back i tell you.

Tash- what hotel are you going to?  DH is taking me away for the weekend when i'm better and we want a nice spa hotel in the middle of nowhere.

So chuffed for Piglet, it's such a heartwarming story


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

NVH,


Awwwwwwww thanx hun, yeh I do, lol..I've put on a stone since the wedding!! (some through my last tx though)
Dh is just showing me how to edit pics so that the site will accept them, so pls ignore my random gallery lol

Have a lovely time at the hotel hun x

luv Ang xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Where's mypost gone  

Pots - we are staying that de vres belfry in west mid only cause we're going to a wedding on sat.  Try pennyhill in surrey, eveyone was raving about it the other day on here.  Depends on how far you wanna go.  de vres belfry is a chain so look em up!

Angie - ooooh another lovely pic  

Right off home now, catch ya later


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Ok thanks NVH!

Catch you later

xxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Just wanted to pop on to day congrats to Piglet on your BFP  . I thought you must have good news as you had been quiet the last couple of days. Anyway congrats to you, dh and sis!

Pots - glad you are out of hospital safe and sound. Hope you recover quickly. It sounds v nasty. 

Hi everyone - snow has pretty much gone now in London, there's just lots of wet sludge out there - not nice at all.


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

PS If anyone fancies giving me more bubbles you are more than welcome. I need some luck this year!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im back

Angie-I wanna see a pic of you  

Bendy-My foot and mouth results are due back  

Nvh-Not going to think about you when your hard core sha*&ging  have a nice time and safe driving please


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Monkeylove,

I've blown you some more bubbles, but I think someone else was too at the same time, so hopefully it'll end with a '7'

luv Ang xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Emma,

There's one now with DH on honeymoon.

I'm getting cocky now, lol as am editing pics all on my own!!!
Mind you, I'll prob forget how to do it by tomorrow!

Ang xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow - thanks for the bubbles Angie and Mrs X!

Angie - I might be coming to you for tips on how to load photos - I have never got round to it!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Monkeylove,

I don't think I'm quite at the stage of showing someone else how to do it yet lol!!
I have no probs moving/uploading pics etc, but didn't know how to edit them using a paintshop programme. I still don't really, but have managed a few.

Ang xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Angie, you dont need the treadmill and heres me thinking you look like a heffer   you look lovely i could fancy you myself


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

They look good to me Angie!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

LOL!!! thanx Emma x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I think the March's choice of pics should be ones of yourself, so we can see who's who.
Plus I'm nosey  

Ang x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

too late Angie, some of us well me ,the wildcats and Gill  were the only ones who had pics up before everyone else was too scared


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

ahhhhhh chickens!!!  

Ang x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Or mingers


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

lol   well it's down to them to prove otherwise hey?  

Ang x

Catch u later Emma, am off now xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Laters Angie


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84115.new#new


----------

